# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Current Episode Discussion

## di marco

thought id start a thread like in the ee general discussion where we can talk about episodes   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good idea Di Marco! Well I thought tonight's episode was good. I like this whole massage parlour thing going on with Stacey & Lee. Les: - "Are you running something dodgy here!?" lol  :Big Grin:  Shame about the bit at the end though with Mandy   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

yeh the lee and stacey beauty parlour thing was funny, it was never going to work! and les thinking lee and stacey were together! i know, poor mandy, i hope shes alright, stupid tony it was all his fault! and jake and ben trying to get the ring back from becca, did they really think they were going to succeed? lol!

----------


## Debs

ill sticky this for you

----------


## Debs

someone please fill me in on what happened i missed tonights

----------


## di marco

thanks for stickying it debs   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> someone please fill me in on what happened i missed tonights


johnno and craig had a talk and craig admitted to johnno that he missed him but that he didnt know if hed be able to trust him again. later craig asked to use johnnos phone to text steph but instead took michelles number off of it.

becca was ill and jake came round but ben said she didnt want to see anyone. jake decided he was going to propose to becca again but couldnt afford a new ring so he tried to get the ring back. this resulted in ben trying to distract becca while she was in bed and jake crawling along the floor, looking in all her handbags trying to find it! (cant really explain that bit properly).

lee and stacey opened their beauty parlour at the hunter house and les caught them. to start with, he thought lee and stacey were together but then he came back and caught them doing massages and stuff. he let them carry on but said to lee something about id hate to see how your mums going to react or something along those lines.

mandy saw people laughing at the picture of her baby and shouted at them, then told them that she didnt want them in gnosh again. afterwards, max admitted to mandy and tony that him and ob had altered the photo and made it look like that. mandy was angry but max gave them the original photo and they forgave him after seeing how cute their baby would be. they took the virtual baby back and got excellent results this time. then tony knocked a bottle of oil onto the floor in the kitchen of gnosh and him and max were about to clean it up when mandy came in, slipped on it, fell onto her back and hurt herself. max went to call an ambulance

think that was basically everything that happened!   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

cheers di marco

oooh hope that mandy is ok and her baby. be a shame for something horrid to happen now. bet johnno is stil with michelle

----------


## di marco

haha that showed johnno didnt it, craig revealing that he walked out on michelle too! and sally walking in to find liz in her house with no clothes on! the jake and becca thing was really sweet i thought, quite funny when ben sneezed and the horse ran away, i felt quite sorry for jake when that happened

----------


## angelblue

Awwww poor sam i felt so sorry for him he really wants to be a lawyer   :Wub:  

But zara is plain annoying   :Thumbsdown:  

Tony was funny with his budget saving   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good Episode tonight! Loved the part where Liz barged into the Hunters living room!   :Thumbsup:  LOL at the size of her sunglasses   :Lol:  
Stacey: - "She looks good for 56 though doesn't she?!"   :Lol:  
Cant believe she's taking it to court though! haha it should be a laugh!   :Lol:  
Mandy hiding all that stuff from Tony was funny too.
Tony: - "I've got you a surprise Mandy... some spinach!"   :Lol:  Any scene with him is a laugh! The scenes with Nicole & Ali were quite funny too, i cant believe she doesn't realise that he wants to go out with her   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol! Felt a bit sorry for Sam tonight though, not been accepted for that place. Overall a good episode though! Only thing that spoilt it was Zara been on screen!   :Lol:  And I wish she'd do something with her hair, what a mess!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol.

----------


## di marco

i felt sorry for sam too, and zara really wasnt helping! and ali was annoying me around nicole, god why couldnt he just ask her instead of stuttering all the time, it did my head in!

----------


## angelblue

I know that was so annoying he couldnt get his word out 

Dont even get me started on zara she so in your face   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> Tony: - "I've got you a surprise Mandy... some spinach!"   Any scene with him is a laugh!


was that at the beginning as i missed the first 5mins?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> was that at the beginning as i missed the first 5mins?


Nah, it was near the end when she came back with all that stuff and hid it, she was laid on the bed when he said it to her i think.

----------


## angelblue

Beginning was when they were waiting for their results and when tony was moaning about mandy taking it easy   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Beginning was when they were waiting for their results and when tony was moaning about mandy taking it easy


How annoying was he when he was just throwing all the magazines and dvds on top of her   :Angry:

----------


## angelblue

Yep how did zara get an 2.1 

Also if sam gets his name cleared does the girl go to jail for causing the fire because he already did time for it  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Nah, it was near the end when she came back with all that stuff and hid it, she was laid on the bed when he said it to her i think.


oh i missed a bit near the end too as my dad came in and i wasnt supposed to be watching it so i had to turn it over to the news!

----------


## angelblue

Why wont sam go and see the girl who started the fire to clear his name does anyone know i dont think he wants to send her to prison but i think he will do it in the end   :Lol:  

Also i thought that was quite a good espisode   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

hehe max and ob were way funny tonight, tony getting all annoyed with them!   :Big Grin:   the sophie and darlene bit was a bit pointless and boring, and stacey was being really horrid to bombhead. sam should really go and see jules, theres no harm in trying. i know he might not want her to go to jail but he should be able to get on with his life

----------


## angelblue

Like russ said he may still love her i think he will go and see her to clear his name and because sometimes when people do the most terrible thing you cant help loving   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

yeh i think he prob does still love her but hes just trying not to admit it so he can move on. i think he prob doesnt want to love her after what she did but i dont think he can help it

----------


## angelblue

I am sucker for romance i find it quite cute though that he still loves and cant move on but i dont think their is a fututre for them his family hates her and to much has happened but you never know this is soapland  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

yeh i love romance too, but i agree i dont think theres any future for them even if they do still love each other

----------


## angelblue

I dont know i always like to think love wins   :Clap:  

I dont think he will still be in love with after tomorrows espisode but you never know you cant just switch it off it must be ture love after everything she put him through he still loves her   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

i think he will hate her after tomorrows epi and wont want to love her but like you said you cant just decide to stop loving someone

----------


## angelblue

But maybe she comes around in the next few weeks because this storyline needs to go somewhere because it keeps dragging

But i dont understand is i watched the preview tonight he is so nice to her in tomorrow eppy why after everything she done   :Wal2l:

----------


## angelblue

I thought that was a really good espisode i felt so sad for sam he really loved her after everything that happened what she did 

But i think she didnt mean half the things she said for some reason and she might still clear his name   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

i feel so sorry for sam

----------


## angelblue

I dont think she meant it i think she still loves him she just said thoses things because she is scared thats my theory  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> I dont think she meant it i think she still loves him she just said thoses things because she is scared thats my theory


yer thats one possibility

----------


## angelblue

Do you think she will clear his name but will she go to prison   :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Do you think she will clear his name but will she go to prison


i dont know i think she cares too much about herself

----------


## angelblue

What i didnt get is why did she come and find him last time why didnt she just stay an way that way she wouldnt be in this mess unless she she just wanted to cause trouble  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

todays epi was quite funny, especially when sophie went to throw the cake at mel but instead it hit liz!   :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

I think tonight eppy was good 

Mel going OTT on the drink 

I dont think russ should of told danni an about sam if sam finds he will be angry that he told her in the mood he is  :Lol:

----------


## angelblue

It should be good this week   :Smile:

----------


## Katy

How much of a jerk was jake tonight. How could he possible believe Justin over Becca. How much of a hipocrit (sp) is he. I wanted to punch him. 

Lee and stacey cracked me up. The towels in the oven Sally was hilarious. There faces at the end.

----------


## Treacle

Enjoyed last nights episode.

----------


## di marco

tonights epi at the end where stacey was lying on lees bed and sally walked in, so funny!

----------


## angelblue

Hi di marco   :Smile:  

Thought tonight eppy was really good and funny loved the race when they fell in   :Rotfl:  

Stacey is plain annoying but i loved the ending   :Rotfl:  

Mel is annoying now as well   :Thumbsdown:  

i thought danii sticking her nose in didnt help why is doing that for   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Sallys face was so funny in yesterdays episode. Lee is a bit of a plank though how did he not realise. That guys back was horrible.

----------


## di marco

i liked jake and craig today. i found nicole and nancy in the laundrette a bit pointless and i thought the link at the end to the travellers was terrible, it didnt fit. tony was funny as per usual, trying to control mandy and telling her to rest and stuff, and then when he found out about the credit card and he was shouting down the phone lol! also i felt so sorry for bombhead

----------


## Katy

i felt sorry for Bombhead Lee kept leaving him out.

tony is so funny when he was on the phone. His voice went all squeeky.

----------


## angelblue

hi can someone tell what happened tonight i missed    :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> hi can someone tell what happened tonight i missed


corse i can!

tony moaned about the travellers. he went to moan at them but their fierce dog growled at him! max liked them there as he got loads more trade, but mandy and tony didnt like it. one of the travellers sat at one of tonys outside tables and said he wanted to order some food. tony told him to get lost as he knew the sort of tricks them sort of people play.

it was beccas bday and she was going to go out with jake for lunch, but he cancelled as he was busy with his garden design. nancy planned to stay with becca instead of having to go home. she thought if she made beccas bday special then becca would let her stay. however, nicole told nancy about justin and becca kissing and so nancy asked becca about it. becca angrily denied it and then shouted at nicole in the laundrette when she heard her and nancy still talking about her.

russ wondered if dannii still wanted to go to the ball with him after what sam said to her. dannii didnt think russ wanted to go to the ball with her anymore as he hadnt phoned her since the raft race. however, once she arrived at the ball, they got together quickly and didnt stop staring at each other and kissing the whole night.

dannii wanted joe to ask louise if they could stay at halls over the summer. instead, joe asked her to go to the ball with him. mel and sophie want to the ball as well and sophie told mel not to drink so much. mel started talking to sam but sam left the su bar. mel followed him and he carried on walking away, then she kissed him. she then insulted him about jules and he got really angry with her, grabbing hold of her wrists and pushing her against the wall.

mel went home completely drunk with a shopping trolley and a big ornament leopard. she went to her own house thinking that was where she lived and tried to get in the house. when her key wouldnt work, she threw the leopard at the window, smashing it, and climbed in. the police arrested her and her defence was that she only wanted some chips!

think that was all
hope this helps

----------


## angelblue

Oh nooooooooooooo how did she find out about jules and did he have go at her and what did she say to insult jules 

Also did he rape her or was just sex or was him pushing her against the wall and kissing or what 

Damm it i missed it   :Smile: 

Thanxs di marco   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Oh nooooooooooooo how did she find out about jules and did he have go at her and what did she say to insult jules 
> 
> Also did he rape her or was just sex or was him pushing her against the wall and kissing or what 
> 
> Damm it i missed it  
> 
> Thanxs di marco


no he didnt sleep with her, he just kissed her, well she kissed him and he sort of just stood there and let it happen. no he pushed her hard against the wall when he was angry at her for saying things about jules. i dont know how she found out, but she said he had a problem with girls or something (cant remember exactly) then she said that jules could be short for julian and so he could have a problem with boys too!

----------


## angelblue

So basically she was taking p*ss out of him and not jules 

Why is she kissing him   :Thumbsdown:  

 :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> So basically she was taking p*ss out of him and not jules 
> 
> Why is she kissing him


yeh she was just taking the p*$$ and winding him up. she kissed him cos she was drunk

----------


## angelblue

Thanxs di marco i will catch the onimbus on sunday if i dont have to work   :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

Well it was better than Corrie tonight  :Big Grin:  Or rather last night seeing as it's just gone midnight.

----------


## di marco

> Well it was better than Corrie tonight  Or rather last night seeing as it's just gone midnight.


its always better than corrie lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

How funny was Tony in his Pink pajamas and his face with the food critics. lmas

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good Episode tonight. Nice to see the storyline with Mel is running along smoothly. Im starting to like the character of nancy now, she seems quite funny. And what was that hat all about that Craig was wearing!   :Lol:  Oh and it looks like Frankie fancies that new irish guy!   :Stick Out Tongue:  lol. Tony was getting on my nerves a bit in the pub, but what more can you expect from him! lol!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

i thought tonights epi was really good! the clothes craig was wearing were funny lol! tony as per usual was making a fool of himself, but then what do you expect!!! nancy seems like quite a cool character, but zara as per usual was annoying. i liked how the mel drinking storyline is going, when she wanted liz to get her out of her cell

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have just watched the omnibus on T4, and LMAO at Frankie at Becca's parents house on Thursday!!   :Rotfl:  I couldn't stop laughing!  :Big Grin:   Especially at the end at the dinner table when Frankie told Becca's mam & dad about Jake's affair with Lisa, and then she went, "And you'll never guess what else he gave her!!!" And Jake goes, "Dont you dare!" And Frankie goes, "It was the Clap!!!"   :Lol:  And then Becca's mam drops the bowl of sprouts or whatever it was!   :Lol:  lol, it was sooo funny  :Big Grin:  I can't believe Frankie just blurted out all that stuff though!   :EEK!:  She was well out of order, but I still laughed!   :Lol:  lol, Great episode!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

That episode was so funny, i never stopped laughing.
You gotta love Frankie for bringing in the entertainment, great chracter whom makes the show seem so funny with her comments, lol

----------


## Katy

yeh great episode. I loved the way Frankie was the complete opposite of the haytons. The whole thing about who was going to pay or the wedding and instead of letting them pay she ended up sorting out the reception. Shes so funny.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I wasn't very impressed with tonight's episode at all!   :Nono:   I thought it was crap!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Katy

What was the point in annoying Liz. At least its funny when tony does it. I wernt impressed by tonights episode either birks

----------


## Treacle

Good episode yesterday lovin' Frankie Dean as per usual  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Good episode yesterday lovin' Frankie Dean as per usual


Oh I missed the first half!   :Crying:  Im finding this 'garden show' thing a bit boring though!

----------


## Treacle

I really like Frankie I still find 'Hollyoaks' poor though you only have to look at this massage parlour buisness they have going in 'The Pitstop'  :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I really like Frankie I still find 'Hollyoaks' poor though you only have to look at this massage parlour buisness they have going in 'The Pitstop'


Can't believe Sophie's got involved in that 'storyline!'

----------


## Treacle

> Can't believe Sophie's got involved in that 'storyline!'


I know it's ridiculous  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I know it's ridiculous


Im hoping Hollyoaks will be a little better next week!

----------


## Treacle

Maybe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Treacle

The Justin/Macki scene was good I thought Justin had actually been stabbed  :EEK!: 

The rest was the same old sitcom rubbish though  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Lovin' the scene with Liz dancing around to Showaddywaddy  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

> Lovin' the scene with Liz dancing around to Showaddywaddy


I'm sorry but it's just soooo not funny. These eccentric older characters really annoy me they can't have a normal older character in the programme! They need to stop concentrating on a bunch of schoolkids as well it's soooo annoying  :Mad:  I'm beginning to get sick of watching this drivel but I still maintain it's better than "Coronation Street" at the moment well anything is really even "Grange Hill"  :Big Grin:

----------


## willow

les.....................spray tan.......................haha...................

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao! And Frankie crying!   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

OMG @ Les with the spraytan tonight putting it on Lee  :EEK!: 

It was actually quite funny tonight but nothing can excuse the poor acting and OTT effects in the programme!

Frankie getting the wrong end of the stick was the best bit  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I loved Frankie tonight - "The BUFFET"   :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

It's still a rubbish show!

I can see how it would be mega for a teen audience though because it's a soap but it doesn't take itself seriously but for me it's complete tosh! Heard it used to be better though and have better characters who were a little bit older!

I watch it for the gap it fills in my evening TV schedule and it can at times make me smile  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

It was an okay episode last night quite amusing again but still poor in some areas  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

i feel so sorry for becca

----------


## Chris_2k11

I enjoyed tonight's two episodes, I thought they were quite good!  :Thumbsup:  Nice to see Carrie Owen in a few scenes for a change! She hardly ever seems to appear in the show! Frankie was funny with the vicar  :Big Grin:  I think Lisa is acting like a bit of a spoilt brat to be honest, Im not liking her at the moment at all. I wish Darren would just try and get on with the Deans, instead of assuming the worst of them all the time. Great to see Mandy in both episodes tonight! Lovin' her as always!  :Cheer:  I can see why she's starting to get a bit annoyed, been treated like an invalid all the time! I noticed her bump seems to have got quite a bit bigger too! Good to have a break from Becca aswell, I do like her, but she seems to have been on screen a bit too much lately  :Embarrassment:  Oh, and it was good to see Darlene stick up to her Dad at the end of the second episode  :Cheer:  I liked her little ultimatium  :Clap:  Richard is been totally out of order and really selfish doing this to his family  :Mad:  especially when they've got everything else on their plates at the moment, i.e. Mel's alcohol problem, this business with Ali & Macki, etc. I mean, who does he think he is telling her to go to her room!? She's about 17 for goodness sake! Anyway, overall, a good couple of episodes tonight  :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

yeh i loved tonights episodes too. I was glued for an hour. I felt really sorry for Darlene when she was telling her dad how she knew about the affair. Nicole and her nose piecing were hilarious. 

Tony made me laugh too when he said too mandy "right your off to auntie joans" I cant wait too see him handle being a Dad. Mandy was also great i really hope that shes ok and the babys fine. It would be so sad if something went wrong. I couldnt bear it if hollyoaks did that to us.

----------


## Treacle

I only watched one of them (the last one) and it was okay I suppose. It was nice to see a normal family situation for a change with Nicole and the body piercing  :Smile: 
I missed the first as I forgot about the double bill and I was only talking about it this morning with Chris as well!

----------


## leanne27

how evil was nicole to ali in wednesdays episode? i used to like her character and couldnt wait for her to get with ali, but now i see her as a stupid, spoilt brat, since the trampy/hippy nancy appeared,(by the way anyone noticed how she is meant to be all cool and rough but she speaks like derek off big brother! lol) all nocle has done is do as she says, and connor who they fancy makes me wanna be sick he is sooooo ugly, and ali has been with niocle through everything. i just hope she feels so guilty when he dies, for the way she treated him anyone agree?

----------


## Treacle

I like the episodes where they manage to go 5 minutes without having a special effect which makes it look even more like CITV material!

I like this Frankie/Jack scenario  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good episode tonight, im not happy that Mandy's been packed off to her Auntie Joan's though!   :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## true.moon

great episode
well done
poor ali

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great stuff!   :Thumbsup:  The car just seemed to come out of nowhere!   :EEK!:  Poor Ali!   :Mad:  I liked the mixture of comedy and seriousness in tonight's episode with the hen night and the Ali/Macki stuff, etc.

----------


## true.moon

i no
and justin 
maki was bad acting though

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i no
> and justin 
> maki was bad acting though


Yeah i thought Macki's acting was quite bad too. It all seemed to happen so fast though!   :EEK!:

----------


## true.moon

yep you blinked and it was over

----------


## true.moon

darline got really bad results didnt she

----------


## Chris_2k11

> darline got really bad results didnt she


Yeah, I thought she was brainy though   :Confused:

----------


## true.moon

and me i was a bit confused

----------


## shelley

> Yeah, I thought she was brainy though


She probably is brainy, but she's probably like me and does a lot better at coursework than exams.  Plus she had a bad year with Justin pushing her through that window and having the operation.  If I were her, I would probably have got bad results too.

----------


## true.moon

suppose

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'll tell you something else I was confused about too! Frankie/Becca's hen night! For a start off, I thought Liz didn't like Frankie because she thought she was too 'common.' And I thought that Sally & Liz didn't get on at all because of everything that happened with Justin at school & the chemistry lab explosion. And I was also shocked at how friendly Becca & frankie were, considering that it was only last week since their massive bust-up in the dog!  :Confused:  It's amazing how in soapland all arguments are forgotten when they need to make up numbers for a party!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## true.moon

very confusing

----------


## Treacle

OK episode tonight it was quite dramatic with Ali etc and that's unusual for Hollyoaks but the students *yawn*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> OK episode tonight


Come on WQ! Even you can give it better praise than that!

----------


## Jenbobber

i feel so sorry for justin, and hes gonna get the blame for macki's death!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She probably is brainy, but she's probably like me and does a lot better at coursework than exams. Plus she had a bad year with Justin pushing her through that window and having the operation. If I were her, I would probably have got bad results too.


Yeah I see what you're saying. She has had it tough with been thrown through that window, and then losing her confidence to go out because of the scar, and the operation, etc.

----------


## shelley

> OK episode tonight it was quite dramatic with Ali etc and that's unusual for Hollyoaks but the students *yawn*


I agree.  Last night's episode was dramatic and provided a bit more excitement and entertainment than usual, but the storylines with the students are getting really boring at the moment.  Every story seems to be pretty pointless and they drag it out, like the current story with the V festival tickets.

----------


## leanne27

god i hate the students- all of them except lee who offers some slight entertainment sometimes, but why the hell is zara still in the show, if i ever laugh at her, which is very very rarely i seem to be laughin at her and not with her! she has NO  good storylines and is just an embarrassing, the same as danni, i really dont like her character her posh voice does my head in! but i do like cameran he makes me laugh with all his  over obssesive life style, and im a huge fan of tony and mandy they are sooooo funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

Aww how sad was it at the end!

----------


## leanne27

dont get me wrong i absoultely love justin! lol but he never helps himself does he? when he was getting bullied by macki he never told anyone, i know he was woried about been a grass, but still... and he never told richard the true reason for buying the knife, he never can seem to trust anyone or want to, which i think is really sad, everything in his life would be so much simpler if he ever confided in anyone.

----------


## Treacle

Good acting tonight from Chris Fountain  :Smile:

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

That was so sad, just that last part of the episode, great acting from Chris though, the way he turned around and said 'he's dead' it was so real and realistic.

----------


## Abbie

i know i nearly cried

----------


## leanne27

could anyone tell me what happens in mondays episode?, i do have e4 but i missed it

----------


## Abbie

i saw a clip of mondays and all i saw was darlneene and her dad crying and looking at a photo of ali

----------


## Katy

> i know i nearly cried


I DID cry

----------


## Lennie

I also cried especially when Justin cried at the end

----------


## dennis_chicadee

please could someone tell me what happened on fridays episode as i missed it and i have just missed the catch up on e4 as well

thanks

dennis_chicadee

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good episode tonight! Had to laugh at Justin shouting at the tape recorder though!
"I - DID - NOT - SEE - THE - KNIFE!"   :Lol:  Max & Sophie were sweet together too   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another good episode yesterday! Surprised there was no sign of the Taylor/Burton's though!   :Ponder:  And what was that mortgage thing all about with Becca!?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I couldn't even be bothered keeping up with that!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Looking forward to the wedding tomorrow though!   :Thumbsup:  The preview clip looked good on the Hollyoaks website!   :Thumbsup:  I can imagine Frankie's gonna be funny at the reception too!   :Big Grin:  Wonder what song her first dance will be to!?   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

The wedding was good!   :Thumbsup:  Frankie & Becca both looked quite nice actually. Good to see Debbie back too! Lisa was just simply pathetic trashing the bedroom!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Angry:  I mean, what exactly was she moaning about anyway!?!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Im surprised Ali did better than Justin in the exams! I don't think I even saw Ali revising once!   :Ponder:  It was a shame Mandy couldn't be at Becca's wedding! Steph & Nancy's little arguments are funny  :Big Grin:  And how long did Frankie & Jack snog for in the church!?  :Sick:  Anyway, an overall good eppy!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## myvoice

Awww!!! Did you see the E4 episode!!! Poor Justin!!! I felt so bad for him when he was crying at the end!!!!

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Yeah i know so sad...

Becca's parents doing karoeke now thats class, you wouldn't have thought that now would you.

----------


## Katy

it was good to see nancy and steph getting on. They made me laugh when they went to see what craig had under his kilt. I thought i was a really good episode but i cant believe they arrested Justin.

----------


## di marco

> i know i nearly cried


i did cry, me and my sis were in tears!

----------


## di marco

> Good episode tonight! Had to laugh at Justin shouting at the tape recorder though!
> "I - DID - NOT - SEE - THE - KNIFE!"   Max & Sophie were sweet together too


yeh lol that bit was funny!  :Big Grin:  chris fountain is a well good actor and i feel so sorry for justin  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> The wedding was good!   Frankie & Becca both looked quite nice actually. Good to see Debbie back too! Lisa was just simply pathetic trashing the bedroom!!   I mean, what exactly was she moaning about anyway!?!?  Im surprised Ali did better than Justin in the exams! I don't think I even saw Ali revising once!   It was a shame Mandy couldn't be at Becca's wedding! Steph & Nancy's little arguments are funny  And how long did Frankie & Jack snog for in the church!?  Anyway, an overall good eppy!


that epi was good apart from the scenes with lisa in. i mean, shes acting like a spoilt little brat that cant get her own way over everything, trashing up her room was so pathetic!
well we always knew all along that ali was brighter than justin, its been referred to loads, and when someone dies just before results come out theyve always done really well!
the wedding was good. i liked it that justin went to the church and opened the door as the vicar was saying about any reason why jake and becca shouldnt marry and he just stood there for a few secs then closed the door and opened his results. the reception was good as well. nancy and stephs arguing and then looking up craigs kilt lol! its a shame that mandy couldnt have been there but im surprised that tony, sally and louise werent there either. it was nice to see debbie back and the things ben said in his speech about dan were nice

----------


## luna_lovegood

Aww, Hollyoaks is brilliant at the moment, its my favourite soap at the moment along with Home and Away.

I hope Chris Fountain stays in hollyoaks for a few more years, he's one of the best actors on the show.

----------


## myvoice

I agree Chris Fountain is doing great!!! I hope they don't keep Justion locked up for too long. Nothing good ever happens to him!!!

----------


## luna_lovegood

What did you all think of tonights episode?

I liked the scenes with the parrot and Zara best.   :Big Grin:  

An appearance from Justin would have made me happy, I need my daily Chris fountain fix!

The scenes with Ben were good too, I wouldn't be bothered about making up with Lisa, I mean can you say......bunnyboiler   :Ponder:  She's turning as crazy as Louise.

I didn't mind Nicole as much as I usually do. It really bugged me when she was all '"Im 16 and I can do what I want!" Shut your whining piehole!

Her and connor make quite a sweet couple though, I think they have a nice chemistry. 

The most annoying character was Nicole's mum. I know she's only looking out for her daughter but jeez! When she threatened to ground her if she carried on seeing Connor I think I gave the screen the same "as if" look that Nicole did  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Aww, Hollyoaks is brilliant at the moment, its my favourite soap at the moment along with Home and Away.
> 
> I hope Chris Fountain stays in hollyoaks for a few more years, he's one of the best actors on the show.


yeh hollyoaks is really good atm and i agree chris fountain is a great actor

----------


## di marco

> What did you all think of tonights episode?
> 
> I liked the scenes with the parrot and Zara best.   
> 
> An appearance from Justin would have made me happy, I need my daily Chris fountain fix!
> 
> The scenes with Ben were good too, I wouldn't be bothered about making up with Lisa, I mean can you say......bunnyboiler   She's turning as crazy as Louise.
> 
> I didn't mind Nicole as much as I usually do. It really bugged me when she was all '"Im 16 and I can do what I want!" Shut your whining piehole!
> ...


tonights epi was ok, nothing much happened, but it was a good epi. the bits with zara and the parrot were funny. what was ben doing going to apologise to lisa, he should have taken callums advice and left it for a bit! the only downside to the epi was the scenes with nicole and her mum, those scenes always seem to be the same and are boring to watch. but apart from that it was good

----------


## myvoice

I wanna see how Justin is coping in jail. I don't care about whiney Nicole!!!

----------


## di marco

> I wanna see how Justin is coping in jail. I don't care about whiney Nicole!!!


exactly. nicole is such an annoying character and the storyline isnt even good involving her and connor. whereas the whole justin in jail thing is a lot more interesting

----------


## luna_lovegood

Does anyone know if Justin is going to be in it this week?

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know if Justin is going to be in it this week?


i dont know, hes in it next week though

----------


## myvoice

He won't be in it till monday. Unless you watch E4 coz then you can see him Friday.

----------


## di marco

i really liked yesterdays epi. i liked the way justin came into the church and he finally admitted it was ali. i hated alis mum though for shouting at justin like that, i know shes upset but still! and i thought the bit with becca and justin was really sweet as well. awwwww and alis little brother was like a mini version of him! imo though, the thing that spoiled a really good epi was the stupid part where steph fell over the robber, it was pointless and not funny!

----------


## myvoice

Yeah the Steph storyline was just not funny. What was funny was the way Ali's brotherand sister were not in the slightest bit upset and the way the guards that were looking after Justin didn't react to anything that happened!!!

----------


## Gabby

I really didn't want Ali to die! I was soooo close to crying! Depressing..  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> Yeah the Steph storyline was just not funny. What was funny was the way Ali's brotherand sister were not in the slightest bit upset and the way the guards that were looking after Justin didn't react to anything that happened!!!


i know, alis brother and sister and the police guards just stood there with blank expressions on their faces and occassionally walked around a bit!

----------


## myvoice

LOL!!!! They didn't even respond when Justin said it was Ali who stabbed Macki!!!

----------


## Abbie

i know but i feel sorry for justin cos he is telling the truth

----------


## Jenbobber

well that was horrible tonight!!!

Andy is just ttl scum, that was so horrible when he was taking her picture when she was ttly out of it. wil he show these to sam and russ like he did the others the other nite.

----------


## emma_strange

I know! but lmao at Lee and the he-she! I'm also happy Zara got with Sam, wonder if it'll last....But poor Danni

----------


## Debs

> well that was horrible tonight!!!
> 
> Andy is just ttl scum, that was so horrible when he was taking her picture when she was ttly out of it. wil he show these to sam and russ like he did the others the other nite.


 
Last mights episdoe was horrible i realy hope that horrid littl e man gets found out.

----------


## Katy

what happened i missed it.

----------


## Abbie

i just couldnt believe the bit with danni i was just shocked they way it was donr do you know what i mean

----------


## angelblue

I thought last night espisode was really sad i felt so sorry for danni but also a real eye opener for girls and just how careful we have to be with their drink and who they trust 

I cant believe sam and zara kissing nooooooooooooooooooo i really dont like her character i really like sam i hope they dont get together   :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> I thought last night espisode was really sad i felt so sorry for danni but also a real eye opener for girls and just how careful we have to be with their drink and who they trust 
> 
> I cant believe sam and zara kissing nooooooooooooooooooo i really dont like her character i really like sam i hope they dont get together


i know what you mean when i start going clubbin im going me really careful
i like the thing between zara and sam

----------


## angelblue

I felt sorry for danni and then andy had the cheek to blame on her he is very manipulative arrrrrrrgh and sam just fall for his lies 

I hope she realises soon what he has done   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

> I felt sorry for danni and then andy had the cheek to blame on her he is very manipulative arrrrrrrgh and sam just fall for his lies 
> 
> I hope she realises soon what he has done


i think she should tell russ explain how she feeling he may put 2 and 2 together and remember the pics he saw in andys phone

----------


## angelblue

Yes maybe that will be good the sooner he is caught the better   :Angry:

----------


## Debs

> Yes maybe that will be good the sooner he is caught the better


definaltly before osme other poor girl is drugged by him! :Angry:

----------


## willow

he is a horrible person,  how nasty and evil to do that. he really needs to get caught

----------


## emma_strange

I hope Russ finds out and sorts that Andy out

----------


## luna_lovegood

> I hope Russ finds out and sorts that Andy out


Yeah me too. I thought it was really scary, i'm going to be so paranoid now whenever I drink at partys. The camera work was cool when it was showing how disoreintated she was. 

That Andy is pure evil! When Danni said to Zara 'Andy's a really great guy' because he wasn't going to tell Russ I as squirming in my seat, it just gave me the creeps how she has no idea what happened to her.

----------


## emma_strange

I didnt like sam in that episode rither, giving Zara the brush off and acting like a w****r

----------


## Pixie

> I didnt like sam in that episode rither, giving Zara the brush off and acting like a w****r


I agree, I hope they dont get together as I like Zara and Sam is so boring and was really cruel to her. Poor Danni!!!!! I hope she finds out the truth soon.

----------


## Jenbobber

i hate zara, shes so whiney!!! 

I quite like sam, hes a bit moody but i like him

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i hate zara, shes so whiney!!! 
> 
> I quite like sam, hes a bit moody but i like him


i dont really like neither of them

----------


## angelblue

> i hate zara, shes so whiney!!! 
> 
> I quite like sam, hes a bit moody but i like him


I agree jenbobber i dont like zara either but i really like sam i like it when he is moody   :Wub:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I quite like Joe   :Wub:  good to see him the other night with barely nothing on but that paper bag! lol   :Wub:

----------


## emma_strange

It was good how they used Tony's real life brother, they look so alike!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I know i thought when i saw a bit of it on E4 that they looked alike then i heard somewhere that it was his real brother thats why they look alike. 

me and my sister were arguing the other day over which one was in 2point4 children years and years ago. My sister thought it was tony and i though it was the other one, she said tony looked more like the boy in that programme more than the other one did, but i guess its beacuse they are brothers and are so alike. thats how much they confused me and my sister! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Doesn't anyone find it a bit strange the way that the Hunters all seem quite calm about a snake just wandering about their house?  :Confused:  lol! They don't even seem that bothered!

----------


## Abbie

i know what you mean lol
maybe its cos they no its not poisonous

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> i know what you mean lol
> maybe its cos they no its not poisonous


still id be freaked out. even if its just a spider   :EEK!:  let alone a snake!   :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> still id be freaked out. even if its just a spider   let alone a snake!


same here

----------


## di marco

im getting fed up of seeing the students constantly, theyre boring and sooooooooooo not funny!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> im getting fed up of seeing the students constantly, theyre boring and sooooooooooo not funny!


I know!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Bit boring tonight...

----------


## di marco

i loved tom tonight, good to see him again, hes soooooooooo cute!  :Smile:  and the remark from jack to darren and max in the pub when they were talking about the urn: "who would bury a body in the beer cellar?" (or something like that lol!)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i loved tom tonight, good to see him again, hes soooooooooo cute!  and the remark from jack to darren and max in the pub when they were talking about the urn: "who would bury a body in the beer cellar?" (or something like that lol!)


Chrissie Watts!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ooooh it's all kicking off in the prison!   :EEK!:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Justin looked so young when he was lying in his cell! It's awful......free Justin!

----------


## Katy

that prison officer was so mean to Justin. Does Becca go to see him tonight. I cant wait.

----------


## di marco

oh my, what was with the hunters dancing?!

----------


## myvoice

Awww!!! Anyone see the E4 episode??? Poor Justin!!! How creepy is his cellmate especially when he said summat along the line of, "You can borrow my money I'm sure I can think of a way for you to make it up to me!!!"

----------


## Chris_2k11

> oh my, what was with the hunters dancing?!


lmao, and the hats!?   :EEK!:

----------


## myvoice

I loved the bit when Les was like, " Do you remember when I walked in on you two starkers!!!" LMAO!!!!

----------


## di marco

> lmao, and the hats!?


yeh lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Haha! The hunters are so funny!

Looking forward to tonights episode.

----------


## Amz84

how nasty is that screw to j!!  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

theyre so horrible to justin! i bet that officier wouldnt stand a chance if he was actually in there! but the whole squatting idea was funny and nancy and jake singing "we shall not be moved" and banging their fists on the table lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

di marco I missed the first half you know!!   :EEK!:   :Crying:  lol!

----------


## myvoice

> theyre so horrible to justin! i bet that officier wouldnt stand a chance if he was actually in there! but the whole squatting idea was funny and nancy and jake singing "we shall not be moved" and banging their fists on the table lol!


They had Liz singing that chained to the railings a few weeks back. rather a rubish copy if you ask me.   :Wal2l:

----------


## di marco

> di marco I missed the first half you know!!    lol!


what did you do that for lol?!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what did you do that for lol?!


Well I was on the pc and it was like 6:15 or something like that, and I had the tv switched off, then next minute I looked at my watch and it was quarter to 7!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

lol birks. I do that all the time.

----------


## di marco

> Well I was on the pc and it was like 6:15 or something like that, and I had the tv switched off, then next minute I looked at my watch and it was quarter to 7!!


oh dear, tut tut lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a stupid ending tonight!

----------


## di marco

> What a stupid ending tonight!


yeh i know, me and my sis were like "what the hells going on" lol!

----------


## luna_lovegood

I spat my tea out because I was laughing so much at that random sound effect on Tony's voice!  :Big Grin: 
He is a a complete prat, but so loveable!

And poor Justin! I hope he doesn't get caught, though it doesn't look good for him, he can't stay on the run forever.

----------


## di marco

> I spat my tea out because I was laughing so much at that random sound effect on Tony's voice! 
> He is a a complete prat, but so loveable!
> 
> And poor Justin! I hope he doesn't get caught, though it doesn't look good for him, he can't stay on the run forever.


yes i agree, tonys a prat, but i dont love him lol! i dont want justin to get caught either, but its going to happen and then its going to be worse for him  :Sad:

----------


## Debs

> yes i agree, tonys a prat, but i dont love him lol! i dont want justin to get caught either, but its going to happen and then its going to be worse for him


Tony just gets worse and worse!!! whats teh betting on a comedy birth for tony and mandy!

----------


## luna_lovegood

> Tony just gets worse and worse!!! whats teh betting on a comedy birth for tony and mandy!


Your probably right lol! I can see it happening on Christmas eve, as all soaps seem to do that nowadays.

----------


## di marco

what was tony doing today lol?! and i wish darren and the students would just go away!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> what was tony doing today lol?! and i wish darren and the students would just go away!


Tony was being a prat, as per usual   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Tony was being a prat, as per usual


hes really annoying me now!

----------


## luna_lovegood

I assume the guy who is playing Tony's brother is his real life brother to? Either that or he's a clone of Tony!

That guy who plays the posh toff student, can't think of his name, annoys me so much. He can't act and he's not even that good looking and Darren reffered to him as the eye candy??? *Ahem* Cameron is so much more attractive  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I assume the guy who is playing Tony's brother is his real life brother to? Either that or he's a clone of Tony!
> 
> That guy who plays the posh toff student, can't think of his name, annoys me so much. He can't act and he's not even that good looking and Darren reffered to him as the eye candy??? *Ahem* Cameron is so much more attractive


yeh they are brothers in real life too. and jez is the most annoying of the students, i agree, he cant act and he isnt good looking. cameron is better looking but even he is going down hill!

----------


## luna_lovegood

> yeh they are brothers in real life too. and jez is the most annoying of the students, i agree, he cant act and he isnt good looking. cameron is better looking but even he is going down hill!


Has Cameron got an obsessive compulsive disorder with cleaning? He seems to do it an awful lot. I just can't remember it ever being mentioned.

----------


## Chris_2k11

More bad acting from Becca tonight! And why's there no sign of Justin!?

----------


## di marco

yeh i know, where was justin? and sophies annoying me too, she needs to go lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh i know, where was justin? and sophies annoying me too, she needs to go lol!


Mel's sooo much better than Sophie!

----------


## Katy

i know its funny how one twin can dominate over the other. is so irritating but so funny at the same time.

----------


## di marco

> Mel's sooo much better than Sophie!


i know, i dont think mels the best of characters but shes a lot better than sophie, i can cope with mel, sophies so boring!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Sophie just seems to mumble on about nothing! lol!

----------


## di marco

> Sophie just seems to mumble on about nothing! lol!


sophies the boring twin, she doesnt do anything and when she does its always sensible and not interesting!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Really good episode tonight!  :Smile:  I enjoyed it!   :Smile:  Can anyone see an affair brewing between Mandy & Dom...?   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Really good episode tonight!  I enjoyed it!   Can anyone see an affair brewing between Mandy & Dom...?


i loved the bits with justin in! and yeh i thought there might be an affair going to happen, the things mandy said to tony and then when she kissed dom! im really not liking the ashworths though!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i loved the bits with justin in! and yeh i thought there might be an affair going to happen, the things mandy said to tony and then when she kissed dom! im really not liking the ashworths though!


Howcome you don't like the ashworths di marco?   :EEK!:  lol!

----------


## di marco

> Howcome you don't like the ashworths di marco?   lol!


dont know, they were just annoying me! the older one might be ok (rhys?) but the younger 2 hannah and josh (?) i didnt like!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> dont know, they were just annoying me! the older one might be ok (rhys?) but the younger 2 hannah and josh (?) i didnt like!


The mum seems quite young doesn't she? lol

----------


## di marco

> The mum seems quite young doesn't she? lol


yeh she looks about the same age as the older boy!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh she looks about the same age as the older boy!


lol! I'd actually rather the Hunters stayed though instead of introducing a new family. I've always liked the Hunters   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

yeh i liked the hunters! and dont forget bombhead lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i dont think im going to like the new family. The hunters were so much better. did you see the look on sallys face when Les showed her they would be staying in the pitstop. 

It was a really good episode yesterday and i thought dom and mandy were really sweet. Glad Tony has made up with his brother.

----------


## luna_lovegood

> i dont think im going to like the new family. The hunters were so much better. did you see the look on sallys face when Les showed her they would be staying in the pitstop. 
> 
> It was a really good episode yesterday and i thought dom and mandy were really sweet. Glad Tony has made up with his brother.



I'm going to miss the Hunters.   :Sad:  
Not sure if I like this new family yet, they seem very.....erm chirpy lol! I don't know, they all seemed so happy to the point that it started to creep me out, maybe they are just close lol. I'm sure overtime they will become as messed up as all the other families in Hollyoaks lol!

I thought the youngest son looked really camp, I kept laughing everytime he appeared on screen. The daughter seemed sweet and the oldest son is easy on the eyes hehe.

----------


## di marco

cant wait for tonights epi to see what happens to mel and sophie after that man caught up with them

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a rubbish bunch of actors that new family is!

----------


## di marco

> What a rubbish bunch of actors that new family is!


i told ya they were awful didnt i lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought the twins were bang out of order to Becca tonight.

----------


## di marco

> I thought the twins were bang out of order to Becca tonight.


me too, i agree!

----------


## di marco

hmmmmm im not sure if im going to like these new students or not yet, we will have to see.......................

----------


## luna_lovegood

> hmmmmm im not sure if im going to like these new students or not yet, we will have to see.......................


I know they haven't really made an impression on me yet.

----------


## Angeltigger

I don't like that New student who is always on her phone.. Also where the tread that has the updates or does My Voice not doing them any more..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks was a bit rubbish tonight!  :Thumbsdown:  The only decent scenes were the ones with Becca, Mel, & Sulky Sophie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   And that new family are totally pathetic!   :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Axe them please producers!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah what i don't get is i thought Nancy was ment to be going to College... But she had the school unfirom (SP)...

----------


## di marco

> Yeah what i don't get is i thought Nancy was ment to be going to College... But she had the school unfirom (SP)...


no she dropped out of the sixth form at her old school cos she didnt like it and she asked becca to get her a place at hollyoaks comp

----------


## Chris_2k11

An OK episode tonight. Im not liking all these new characters though.

----------


## Angeltigger

> no she dropped out of the sixth form at her old school cos she didnt like it and she asked becca to get her a place at hollyoaks comp


Yeah but Hollyoaks comp is the college and not the school

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Yeah but Hollyoaks comp is the college and not the school


Hollyoaks Comp is the school.

----------


## Angeltigger

is it not the college- if not than what is the college called

----------


## Chris_2k11

> is it not the college- if not than what is the college called


Hollyoaks Community College (HCC).

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh ok thanks for clearing that up

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Oh ok thanks for clearing that up


lol, no probs   :Smile:  Hollyoaks Comp stands for Hollyoaks Comprehensive School by the way   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

oh ok, thanks for that.. it was becasue i read the spolier and it had ryns at college so i thought she was going too.. and it was because i thought the college had two names Hollyoaks comp  and Hollyoaks Community College

----------


## Debs

i really really dont like andy. I hope he isnt going to be in it for long

----------


## Angeltigger

Me too- how can Sam not see that he on Drugs, i am glad that sam got the place

----------


## Angeltigger

Me too- how can Sam not see that he on Drugs, i am glad that sam got the place, but is he not in year 2 with Zara

----------


## Jenbobber

i think hollyoaks comp is the school, they usually refer to the college as HCC dont they, which i think is hollyoaks comprehensive college, but i think when they say hollyoaks comp they mean the school and HCC the college.

----------


## Angeltigger

> i think hollyoaks comp is the school, they usually refer to the college as HCC dont they, which i think is hollyoaks comprehensive college, but i think when they say hollyoaks comp they mean the school and HCC the college.


ok thanks

----------


## Angeltigger

To my other question is Sam (Liam) not in the same year as Zara

----------


## Katy

yeh sam is in the same year as zara i think. They are on the same course arent they. 
Andy really does need shooting hes so horrible.  

Also HCC stands for hollyoaks community college.

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh sam is in the same year as zara i think. They are on the same course arent they. 
> Andy really does need shooting hes so horrible.  
> 
> Also HCC stands for hollyoaks community college.


He is as they started at the same time, so how come he has a job in year 2  when Zara said that they don't get jobs until Year 3 and Sam dad said he was in year 3

----------


## Katy

oh i dont know. Oh well. 

Also what the football bit about in last nights episode.

----------


## Angeltigger

Was it on E4 or Channel 4

----------


## Amz84

Andy = Evil!!!

sooner he gets found out the better!! think it's going to drag on too much if it all doesn't come out till xmas time.

----------


## Katy

i know he is so horrible. 
I thought tonights episode was really good. How funny was Nancy when she was trying to get rhys. Steph is so sweet when shes talking about cameron. Its about time she had a nice guy. I hope they get together. 
I am glad there making an effort with the new girls. I really like the curly haired one.

----------


## Amz84

i didnt know lisa was going to turn up in tonights episode. steph is so doing my head in over cameron.

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha you're in it for it Becca!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

aww i felt really sorry for becca. She only did what she thought was right. 
What is with all the new characters? i can't get my head around them all.

----------


## Angeltigger

i know it going to be funny when the new girl not Hannah find out that Nancy also fancy Hannah Brother... and when Hannah found out that the new girl was talking about Gilly when she was talking about her brother mate... Oh there will be argrements

----------


## luna_lovegood

> i know it going to be funny when the new girl not Hannah find out that Nancy also fancy Hannah Brother... and when Hannah found out that the new girl was talking about Gilly when she was talking about her brother mate... Oh there will be argrements


hehe its going to be funny. Is that new girl a school girl like Hannah and Nancy, or is she at college? The sixth formers seem to wear school uniforms too. It's just that Rhys and Gilly were talking so much about school girls that I thought she may turn out to be one to.   :Ponder:

----------


## Angeltigger

What it is luna_lovegood is she is a school girl like Hannah and Nancy, but her mum is the sport coach at college so her mum maked her play football at college so because Rhys saw her at college he thinks she is at college- he is going to be in for a shock when she find out she not, that why when she was the village she took her school clothes off..

----------


## Katy

its going to be well funny. I loved the bit with the car in last nights episode. I bet it all kicks off. I really like the new family they have grown on me. Gillys a bit annoying though.

----------


## Angeltigger

And when Rhys droped the pan- when he saw Sarah in a school clothes

----------


## Chris_2k11

Last night was great with the Jake/Justin/Becca stuff!  :Cheer:  She looked so scared!   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Becca did look scared.. Jake should have just called the police not run after him and where were the police man outside her house

----------


## Katy

Steph and Cameron are so sweet. Becca was great.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The thing where Olivia pushed Steph in the pool was sooo pathetic! She pushed her in and then literally 2 seconds later she started saying how sorry she was about 10 times!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

Olivia pushed Steph in not Steph push Olivia in

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Olivia pushed Steph in not Steph push Olivia in


Sorry yeah I mean Olivia pushed Steph in! lol!

----------


## Angeltigger

It's ok  Birks_2k4

----------


## Chris_2k11

I couldn't stop laughing at the bit when OB jumped on top of Tony in the loft   :Lol:  lol, Tony's face   :Lol:

----------


## luna_lovegood

Could someone be kind enough to give me a quick summary of what happened in last Friday's episode? I mean the one where Justin broke into Becca's flat. I'd just like to know about that and the Steph and Cameron thing really!

----------


## di marco

> He is as they started at the same time, so how come he has a job in year 2  when Zara said that they don't get jobs until Year 3 and Sam dad said he was in year 3


i think its just a work experience placement cos zara went to a soliciters last year

----------


## di marco

> Yeah Becca did look scared.. Jake should have just called the police not run after him and where were the police man outside her house


the policeman wasnt outside her house cos she was told (i cant remember if it was by darlene or jake) that justin wouldnt come back, so she phoned the police and told them she didnt want protection anymore

----------


## di marco

i liked the way zara was saying them things to cameron and steph today then steph suddenly blurts out "im sleeping with him" lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i like that part too ^^^^^^^^

----------


## di marco

and another funny bit before that was when steph went to go out and she didnt have any shoes on, and cameron said that her shoes were in his bedroom cos they were on the floor and hed tidied them up lol!

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah i like that part too ^^^^^^^^


yer that was funny wasnt it

----------


## Angeltigger

> yer that was funny wasnt it


Yeah it was

----------


## Angeltigger

Josh was so funny yesterday- trying it on with Nancy & Sarah.

----------


## di marco

poor mandy  :Sad:  and im beginning to find dom as irritating (sp?) as tony!

----------


## Angeltigger

Well they are brother..

----------


## Amz84

at least louise didn't go back to andy!!! poor joe though but well done joe at the same time for getting her out of there did you see the look on andys face!!  :Angry:

----------


## Abbie

tonights eppy was really good

----------


## Abbie

> at least louise didn't go back to andy!!! poor joe though.


i know did you see the look on andys face though?

----------


## Amz84

yeah i did, i really hope they work it out!! because andy is really doing my head in!!

----------


## Abbie

i know i hope he doesnt stya long or he gets found out soon

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fab episode tonight! How exciting was all the Justin stuff!?   :Big Grin:  Can't believe he got caught though! Although im glad he didn't jump off the edge of that railing!   :EEK!:  Great acting from Sarah Dunn (Mandy) tonight  :Clap:  I found it really believeable when Mandy was crying about how she feels it's her fault everyone seems to die in her life. I felt really sorry for her  :Sad:  I hope she starts to bond with the baby properly. Im starting to go off Dom more and more, there's something about him that I really don't like   :Ponder:  As much as Tony gets on my nerves, I felt a bit sorry for him when he was walking down the corridoor in the hospital and he heard that girl shouting her dad. He looked so sad. Glad Zara's finally found someone, it's about time! I was surprised that nobody noticed Andy spike Louise's drink  :Ponder:  Monday's episode should be good when she wakes up in Joe's bed. Scenes that I really didn't enjoy were the ones with that stupid Hannah & Sarah watching the movie! *Yawn!*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But apart from that, an overall really good episode I thought!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abbie

i know it was o fab wasnt it
it so much exciting stuff going on at the same time it was ace 
mandy was great cant wait till they name their baby and those storylines i canr beilve it about tony though i know its not his fault but im so angry at him, i really feel for mandy

----------


## Katy

Trust Tony to get chicken pox. It was all really tense at the end when Justin was running away, the filming was great. I thought that it was really funny how Max and Ob were sumo wrestling. I cant wait till mondays episode

----------


## di marco

> Fab episode tonight! How exciting was all the Justin stuff!?   Can't believe he got caught though! Although im glad he didn't jump off the edge of that railing!   Great acting from Sarah Dunn (Mandy) tonight  I found it really believeable when Mandy was crying about how she feels it's her fault everyone seems to die in her life. I felt really sorry for her  I hope she starts to bond with the baby properly. Im starting to go off Dom more and more, there's something about him that I really don't like   As much as Tony gets on my nerves, I felt a bit sorry for him when he was walking down the corridoor in the hospital and he heard that girl shouting her dad. He looked so sad. Glad Zara's finally found someone, it's about time! I was surprised that nobody noticed Andy spike Louise's drink  Monday's episode should be good when she wakes up in Joe's bed. Scenes that I really didn't enjoy were the ones with that stupid Hannah & Sarah watching the movie! *Yawn!*  But apart from that, an overall really good episode I thought!


i was shouting "jump justin" lol! yeh fridays epi was great, although i missed the first 10mins (yes i know, i didnt mean too!) poor justin i really wanted him to escape, chris fountains acting was very good though. i felt so sorry for mandy and sarah dunn acting was fab! and i actually felt sorry for tony too, i said to my sis that it was the first time id actually ever felt sorry for him! and im hating dom as well, to start with i liked him but this week hes become really annoying like tony! the max and ob sumo wrestling scenes were funny, and i couldnt believe either that no one saw andy spike louises drink, he did it really obviously! i dont think they needed the hannah and sarah scenes they were soooooo boring and the only thing wrong with fridays epi imo, cant wait til monday!  :Big Grin:

----------


## emma_strange

I know Tony annoys a lot of people but don't you think he was really supportive during the birth?

----------


## Amz84

Darlene is really doing my head in, I can't believe her!! 

Bless Joe he was a really gent!! pity there weren't more like him!! I hope Louise realizes that it is Andy.

----------


## Chris_2k11

How funny was Liz & Carrie's catfight!!   :Rotfl:  "Go on! Get out of my house!"   :Rotfl:  Liz's hair was just like flying all over her face  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> How funny was Liz & Carrie's catfight!!   "Go on! Get out of my house!"   Liz's hair was just like all over her face


i know, i was laughing so much lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh and Darlene totally deserved that slap   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Oh and Darlene totally deserved that slap


thats exactly what i said lol! id have slapped her if id have been there!

----------


## Abbie

> thats exactly what i said lol! id have slapped her if id have been there!


yep same here i nearly slapped the tv

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah she did- as she can not talk about justin- is that the part that you were talking about when Liz slap her

----------


## Lennie

I have put spoilers on todays ch4 episode and e4 episode on justin/becca in the thread called justin/becca/jake (if anyone is interested  :Smile:   )

----------


## di marco

> Yeah she did- as she can not talk about justin- is that the part that you were talking about when Liz slap her


yep thats the part we are talking about

----------


## di marco

i missed todays epi  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed todays epi


Me too!   :Sad:  Well, most of it! I was busy arguing with my mam about something! lol

----------


## di marco

> Me too!   Well, most of it! I was busy arguing with my mam about something! lol


lol! i was out, didnt get back til gone half 7! my sis saw some of it at my grans but she missed the first 10mins as my gran was watching something on bbc2!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol! i was out, didnt get back til gone half 7! my sis saw some of it at my grans but she missed the first 10mins as my gran was watching something on bbc2!


BBC2?!  :EEK!:  What on earth on BBC2 could be better than Hollyoaks?!   :EEK!:   :Nono:   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> BBC2?!  What on earth on BBC2 could be better than Hollyoaks?!


haha lol thats what i thought!

----------


## Angeltigger

> haha lol thats what i thought!


She was watching EggHeads.
So do you want someone to explain it

----------


## Angeltigger

> I have put spoilers on todays ch4 episode and e4 episode on justin/becca in the thread called justin/becca/jake (if anyone is interested   )


But most of us don't read that tread

----------


## Angeltigger

I find it so sad that Nicole thinks she is Justin Girlfriend, when she said to Becca: i am going to see my boyfriend you know the one in jail. He just useing you Nicole, i will scream if they get together- Yeaterday i had to turn the sound off when she was saying to Becca about Justin being her BF

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oooh Joe's in for it!   :EEK!:  Felt so sorry for Mandy tonight   :Sad:  And howcome Tony wasn't at the hospital? Bit unusual!  :Searchme:  Felt sorry for Darlene too, when Macki's mates came to Body Boost. I don't like the way she's being with Craig though. Louise was back to the bitchy routine again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  She was being alright over the past few days too! Although the bitchy Louise is a little more exciting  :Stick Out Tongue:  Good to see Frankie back on our screens!  :Big Grin:  Oh and im still not liking Dom   :Thumbsdown:  Anyway, an overall good episode tonight, especially as that stupid Hannah wasn't in it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah it was a good episode, Felt sorry for Mandy when she said to the nurse is it my baby. The Reason why Tony was not at the hopstial is because he has chicken pox's that why Dom told tom to say that Tony looks like a pizza to make Mandy laugh.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh yeah! I forgot Tony had chicken pox lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Is So Tony

----------


## Katy

Did you see Tonys suggestion for a name, Antonia or something. I real feel for Mandy too. especially as she very nearly saw the baby tonight but pulled out at the last minuite. I agree its good to see Frankie back but i dont understand why Steph wont just tell her about cameron. Hes dead sweet. Its about time Mackis mates were stood up to, it was completly out of order what was said to Darlene, i cant stand racists. Tom was really cute as per usual. I love that kid hes sooooooooooo cute.

----------


## Angeltigger

Steph will not tell her mum as she has a image- she thinks she is someone famous and well she thinks Cameron is a geek   :EEK!:   Well than she don't dervess him- he should go and fins someone else and Be posh with them

----------


## Katy

i think there a good couple and everything its just Steph really irritating by being embarresed by him.

----------


## willow

i really do feel for mandy, it must be so difficult having a prem baby. and at least she nearly has a name!!!

i think steph and cam are good together all she needs to do is stop thinking about what everyone else thinks

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i hope everything works out okay for mandy and tony they deserve some happiness

----------


## Katy

yeah i know what you mean everything goes wrong for Mandy and Tony. Louise was doing my head in last night she is sych a hypocrite.

----------


## di marco

> But most of us don't read that tread


i read that thread............

----------


## Angeltigger

I thought Tonight one was so sad, Like with Mandy i am so gald that she does not have to keep that she has not see her baby.

----------


## di marco

> She was watching EggHeads.
> So do you want someone to explain it


yeh she was prob watching that! nah its ok thanks anyway

----------


## di marco

i havent really seen any of this weeks epis  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shame on you di marco!  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:  It's been really good this week! lol

----------


## Angeltigger

As Well as a sad Week

----------


## Katy

i thought it was good episode tonight. dom was really irritating why couldnt he just drop the subject of the baby as you could tell it was upsetting Mandy. The bit in the pub with the old people was a bit odd though. Cameron was so sweet when he got his guitar to help out Frankie. I am so glad Cam and Steph have made up as there so great together.

----------


## di marco

> Shame on you di marco!   It's been really good this week! lol


i know but ive been out places most of the week, im getting my gran to record the omnibus for me though  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

this evening i saw the end part after the credits where frankie saw steph and cameron kissing, has steph told frankie about them?

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, better than been stuck in I suppose!   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well she kissed him that is her way of telling her

----------


## di marco

> lol, better than been stuck in I suppose!


not necessarily lol!

----------


## di marco

> Well she kissed him that is her way of telling her


oh right ok thanks cos i saw some of the beginning where steph was going to tell her then she decided not too then i saw the end with them kissing and just wondered thats all

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god, I have never seen such a boring party in all my life!  :Ninja:   :Lweek:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rubbish episode.

----------


## di marco

i know, it wasnt great!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh and Darlene is seriously doing my head in now!  :Angry:  She's turned into such a bitch lately!   :Nono:  I really do wanna throw something at the TV whenever she's on screen!   :Wal2l:  She wants a good slap that girl! Poor Justin!

----------


## di marco

> Oh and Darlene is seriously doing my head in now!  She's turned into such a bitch lately!   I really do wanna throw something at the TV whenever she's on screen!   She wants a good slap that girl! Poor Justin!


i know darlenes getting worse and worse, even craig told her today!

----------


## Angeltigger

I just turn the sound off

----------


## Angeltigger

i know it was so bad i think i was falling alsleep

----------


## luna_lovegood

I'm really starting to hate her too.

----------


## di marco

i hope tomorrows epi is more interesting!

----------


## di marco

sarah dunns acting was brill tonight!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> sarah dunns acting was brill tonight!


As always!   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> As always!


yeh shes always great but today you could really tell that shes really good at it, i havent seen many performances like that in hollyoaks, or other soaps for that matter!

----------


## di marco

the mandy and max scenes were the only interesting parts today

----------


## Chris_2k11

> the mandy and max scenes were the only interesting parts today


I know I agree. I found the rest quite boring. Liz is so pathetic, does she really think that by making Darlene's tea and buying her a pair of shoes means that she will stick up for Justin in court?! Wake up woman! She's making a fool out of you!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Liz is so stupid like Mel had her results and Liz is telling her to get her own food - Mandy was so brave to go and see her new born baby- So Well Done sarah dunns for Exellent acting  :Clap:

----------


## Amz84

Who is that girl that is with Mandy, she used to be in something but i can't think what she used to be in.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Who is that girl that is with Mandy, she used to be in something but i can't think what she used to be in.


I recognise her from somewhere too!   :Ponder:

----------


## Amz84

> I recognise her from somewhere too!


Its really bugging me!!!    :Wal2l:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Puts thinking cap on!*   :Big Grin:

----------


## Amz84

LOL!! I have as well, but i just cant think it will prob come to me when i dont wanna know!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'll probably end up remembering about 11 o'clock tonight or something like that!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

And damn! Forgot to look for what her real name was on the credits!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Angeltigger

Emmerdale i think

----------


## di marco

> I recognise her from somewhere too!


yeh i recognised her too

----------


## di marco

> And damn! Forgot to look for what her real name was on the credits!


ahh good thinking i should have looked at the credits!

----------


## Angeltigger

you could watch the repets tomorrow on E4

----------


## di marco

> you could watch the repets tomorrow on E4


dont have e4

----------


## Angeltigger

ok

----------


## luna_lovegood

I think I recognise who that girl who was with Mandy in Hollyoaks is....she played Eve Birch in Emmerdale a couple of years ago. She was Edna Birch's grandaughter and she pretended to be really sweet and innocent when really she was horrible. I remember she slept with Marc Reynolds while he was dating Donna Winsor and she kicked Edna's dog Batley! Evil girl!
She was involved in the hit and run storyline to when the Emmerdale teens accidently killed their headmistress. 

I'm sure its the same actress, she does look quite a bit older now.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i think that what i heard about her

----------


## di marco

> I think I recognise who that girl who was with Mandy in Hollyoaks is....she played Eve Birch in Emmerdale a couple of years ago. She was Edna Birch's grandaughter and she pretended to be really sweet and innocent when really she was horrible. I remember she slept with Marc Reynolds while he was dating Donna Winsor and she kicked Edna's dog Batley! Evil girl!
> She was involved in the hit and run storyline to when the Emmerdale teens accidently killed their headmistress. 
> 
> I'm sure its the same actress, she does look quite a bit older now.


hmmm has she been in something else cos i dont watch emmerdale so wouldnt have recognised her from there?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Luna you're absolutely right!  :Cheer:   I remember her from the hit & run storyline now you come to mention it!   :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Luna you're absolutely right!   I remember her from the hit & run storyline now you come to mention it!


I said she was in Emmerdale but not the whole story- but than i don't watch Emmerdale

----------


## Angeltigger

I thought tonight Hollyoaks was good, I like how Mandy was brave enough to go and see her baby on her own and actually go in the room and go to her box. I like the way that Jessica was looking at Gilly well that what you get for going round and kissing GR and not knowing who they are. The hunterâs part was abit wired, what was that with bombhead and sally naked- Do they have a shower in the pit stop that I never knew about. Becca still should not lie but at least she told the truth about what was in the bag- that smile was so nice from Justin when Becca said see you next week

----------


## di marco

> I thought tonight Hollyoaks was good, I like how Mandy was brave enough to go and see her baby on her own and actually go in the room and go to her box. I like the way that Jessica was looking at Gilly well that what you get for going round and kissing GR and not knowing who they are. The hunterâs part was abit wired, what was that with bombhead and sally naked- Do they have a shower in the pit stop that I never knew about. Becca still should not lie but at least she told the truth about what was in the bag- that smile was so nice from Justin when Becca said see you next week


the best part was def the mandy scenes again, i laughed when she was trying to sing to her baby, i dont know why lol! the becca and justin scenes were quite good too. gilly annoys me, all the scenes with him, the new students and the ashworths are so boring! when were sally and bombhead naked, i cant remember and i watched it all?

----------


## Angeltigger

when were sally and bombhead naked, i cant remember and i watched it all?[/QUOTE]
At the begging- Sally nick Bombhead Towel

----------


## di marco

> At the begging- Sally nick Bombhead Towel


oh right, was it one of the little scenes when its just music right at the very very beginning straight after the titles?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep

----------


## di marco

> Yep


oh right thanks, prob one of those look away and you miss it things

----------


## Angeltigger

yep

----------


## Lennie

What happened in todays episode? between Nancy and Sarah, coz they seem abit frosty towards each other?

----------


## Angeltigger

Nancy and Nicole were talking about Justin than Sarah gets out the pool and says 'Well if he not gulity when why was he on the run' so now Nancy have it in her head as well that nicole and Justin are a couple. And Nancy was also like if you want to be friends with us you have to think Justin never killed Macki

----------


## Eve4eva

I dont know about you.. but in todays c4 episode when Sam and Andy were chatting together today in the SU Bar it looked like Sam was looking deep into Andys eyes and it was kind of wierd.. well i dunno.. But i heard that Sam was meant to be gay and he starts fancying Andy is this true or not?

----------


## Angeltigger

i don't know, sorry

----------


## di marco

well it wasnt as bad as it sometimes is but was no where near as good as it has been. again the highlight was the mandys baby storyline, i liked the contrast in feelings between tony and mandy when they went to see the baby, sarah dunns acting, once again, was brill!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

People i need an update as i missed hollyoaks, as the washing machine man wanted to come at 5.30 so he never went until 6.30 than it was dinner time- Did i miss much?

----------


## Angeltigger

With the silent that i am getting it could have not been that good

----------


## di marco

erm, mandy went back to work and heard tony and dom talking about her, darlene said she was going to say that justin was guilty and no amount of bribing from liz would change that, sally and les finally went to cyprus on a motorbike and side car (les was annoyingly still barking like a dog!), erm i think that was about it, it was a better epi than thursdays anyway

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok Thanks

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well Im afraid i've found this week's episodes of Hollyoaks plain boring!!  :Thumbsdown:  Lets hope it gets better next week!

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah- i keep thinking it was on a hour before as i still not got in to that we are a hour behind

----------


## Katy

I found this weeks quite boring to. What on earth was Josh trying to film the girls getting changed. I have a feeling these new characters are not going to be as good as the old bunch that we have just seen leave. Dont even get me started on Les barking like a dog. I wanted to kick the telly in when that came on.

----------


## Lennie

> Well Im afraid i've found this week's episodes of Hollyoaks plain boring!!  Lets hope it gets better next week!


I agree, but i found the Mandy's scenes and J/Becca's scenes the only scenes worth watching.

----------


## Angeltigger

> I agree, but i found the Mandy's scenes and J/Becca's scenes the only scenes worth watching.


me too

----------


## Lennie

Oh and Liz scenes were ok, her being scared of losing her son

----------


## Angeltigger

no i never liked Liz

----------


## Angeltigger

what happened Tonight

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Didnt see it tonight. (but think i watched on on e4 on friday.  cant remember) 

Does Mandy ever bond with the baby? Im liking this story at the moment

----------


## Angeltigger

she should do but she don't want to bond with it as she thinks if she loves it too much that it would die, as everyone she loves die

----------


## Lennie

I liked Louise in this episode, she is so determined to find out who did the spiked her drink and also to make it aware around su bar and the college, and give out drinks testing strips

Becca wasn't too enthusiastic when Mandy asked about her marriage/Jake. Becca face just fell when Mandy asked her how the marriage is going.

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok thanks Lennie

----------


## Debs

> I liked Louise in this episode, she is so determined to find out who did the spiked her drink and also to make it aware around su bar and the college, and give out drinks testing strips
> 
> Becca wasn't too enthusiastic when Mandy asked about her marriage/Jake. Becca face just fell when Mandy asked her how the marriage is going.


 
yeah maybe this storyline will make me like her a bit more

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I liked Louise in this episode, she is so determined to find out who did the spiked her drink and also to make it aware around su bar and the college, and give out drinks testing strips


Yeah i agree. I never used to liek her but this storyline is making me warm to her. She can still be evil and horrible but i think this story is showing her soft and sensitive side.

----------


## di marco

so now sam knows about andy spiking danniis drink i wonder what hes gonna do?

----------


## di marco

i thought tonights epi was good, i liked it all apart from the stupid hannah/nancy/sarah/josh/fletch thing, even the who lee president thing was ok

----------


## Angeltigger

> so now sam knows about andy spiking danniis drink i wonder what hes gonna do?


He going to join him

----------


## di marco

> He going to join him


is he? i knew he still wanted to do the other stuff, but he was well shocked and angry, i dont think he will do it

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i read in Justin/Becca/Jake thread *post* 361 *By* Lennie 
that he does

----------


## Pixie

thats a spoiler so you should be posting in the other thread. Its not fair for people who dont want to know

----------


## Angeltigger

> thats a spoiler so you should be posting in the other thread. Its not fair for people who dont want to know


well you don't need to read it

----------


## di marco

> well you don't need to read it


thats not fair saying that cos theyve already read it before theyve realised

----------


## Chris_2k11

An ok episode, although I really can't stand Hannah, Sarah, Josh, and the rest of that pathetic gang! (apart from Nancy, she's ok!) They're totally spoiling the show! What was Hollyoaks thinking bringing them onto our screens!? I thought this was supposed to be a REVAMP?   :Confused:  It seems to have done more harm than good!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> An ok episode, although I really can't stand Hannah, Sarah, Josh, and the rest of that pathetic gang! (apart from Nancy, she's ok!) They're totally spoiling the show! What was Hollyoaks thinking bringing them onto our screens!? I thought this was supposed to be a REVAMP   It seems to have done more harm than good!


i totally agree chris, theyre all awful! i liked nancy but her characters worse than usual whens shes with them, i even prefer her with nicole!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i totally agree chris, theyre all awful! i liked nancy but her characters worse than usual whens shes with them, i even prefer her with nicole!


I know, Nancy's terrible with them lot! I prefer her around Jake & Becca with her sarcy comments!

----------


## di marco

> I know, Nancy's terrible with them lot! I prefer her around Jake & Becca with her sarcy comments!


yep shes good round them, and her and steph were funny at the wedding together! i just hate her with those lot, they pull her down to their level, like i said, i dont like nicole but at least shes slightly a bit more bearable than them

----------


## Lennie

I also prefer Nancy with Jake and Becca.

I have put the review for the e4 episode in justin/becca/jake thread, as i only wrote about the J/Becca scenes - and its a must watch scenes  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I have put the review for the e4 episode in justin/becca/jake thread, as i only wrote about the J/Becca scenes - and its a must watch scenes


yeh i read it thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah hollyoaks has gone down hill as no-one has done quotes for a long time

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah hollyoaks has gone down hill as no-one has done quotes for a long time


yer ive got to agree i mean im strating to loose interest im only waiting for justins trail

----------


## Angeltigger

Well your lucky yo see it i might even get to see it

----------


## luna_lovegood

I'm loving hollyoaks at the moment, I think i'm the only person who likes the new characters!

----------


## Chris_2k11

What could have been a good episode tonight was totally ruined by a certain bunch of school kids! (I think you can guess who I mean!)   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

> What could have been a good episode tonight was totally ruined by a certain bunch of school kids! (I think you can guess who I mean!)


Yeah you are so right Chris

----------


## di marco

yep those stupid immature little brats ruin the viewing once again! although the lee/bombhead/zara/freddie scenes and the andy/sam/dannii/rudss scenes were nothing overly special they werent boring. i liked the scenes with justin and becca, although im confused about beccas feelings, i mean up til today she was like nothing can ever happen and she looked like she meant it but as soon as she walked in today the expression on her face was so different. im glad sam finally told dannii he wouldnt say about her and andy again, even though it would have been better if hed told her the truth. but what was with lee on the phone to sally, still trying to use the stupid les turning into a dog joke!

----------


## Angeltigger

I know

----------


## Eve4eva

The bit i liked in todays epp was when Bombhead was trying to stop Freddie from seeing Lee and saying he was busy ect, then Lee put on the microphone thingy( ? ) and asked for new biscuits because the ones he had were a bit minging. lol, i dunno why but that made me laugh.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another poor episode tonight. What is wrong with Hollyoaks at the moment?! It's been completely dire for atleast two weeks now!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> Another poor episode tonight. What is wrong with Hollyoaks at the moment?! It's been completely dire for atleast two weeks now!


i know i was eating my dinner so not watching properly and normally when im watching something i like to watch it properly but i wasnt overly bothered, i went to my sis aint this boring today and she werent listening cos she was falling asleep lol! i felt so sorry for bombhead though, imo he was the best part of todays epi, would have liked to have seen mandy not just tony and dom, but at least the snoozeville family plus their mates werent in it!

----------


## Lennie

How annoying was Nic when she said J's my boyfriend again

----------


## di marco

> How annoying was Nic when she said J's my boyfriend again


omg i wanted to shout get a grip girl lol!

----------


## Lennie

And writing that card to J, that was funny, coz we know J doesn't give a damn about the card from her lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> And writing that card to J, that was funny, coz we know J doesn't give a damn about the card from her lol


Oh and when she started reading out loud what she was writing!   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Lennie

> Oh and when she started reading out loud what she was writing!


lol - i swear i cringe when Nic does something stupid as that, especially when she is saying J is my boyfriend, we both love each other.

----------


## di marco

> And writing that card to J, that was funny, coz we know J doesn't give a damn about the card from her lol


"to my darling justin" lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

i was thinking of watching it again but than i might have throw up with all the sillyness with Nicole

----------


## Lennie

> "to my darling justin" lol!


I know - i was cringing and laughing lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, I suppose she is quite funny though when she goes on like this   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

Especially when she kissed the envelope lol

----------


## di marco

i was laughing at nicole cos shes gonna be heartbroken, haha lol serves her right!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Next time she sees Justin, she's gonna be like 'Hellooooo Darlinggggg!' and he'll be like 'erm, ya wha!?!?'   :Confused:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Lennie

> Next time she sees Justin, she's gonna be like 'Hellooooo Darlinggggg!' and he'll be like 'erm, ya wha!?!?'


It wouldn't surprise me - as she is that stupid    :Lol:

----------


## di marco

i cant wait til he comes out and tells her where to stick it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

Though i did like it when she slapped Macki's mate

----------


## di marco

yeh but she didnt a slap too lol! and theyre werent much effort in it!

----------


## Angeltigger

> lol, I suppose she is quite funny though when she goes on like this


Like any silly girl would go like, she is going to get laught at when he comes out

----------


## Abbie

> I'm loving hollyoaks at the moment, I think i'm the only person who likes the new characters!


i know what you mean i love them too apart from andy

----------


## Chris_2k11

A very good episode tonight, and you know why? Because Hannah & her little gang weren't in it! It just shows that without the silly school kid characters, we can have a decent and well written episode. Loved mostly all of it, apart from the scenes with Lee, Chris, and Bombhead - I found them pointless and they weren't needed. This 'student predident' thing is a load of rubbish, and those scenes in the garage were the worst in tonight's episode. Loved the scenes with Mandy, and the party, and Justin, Claire King, Liz, & Dean, etc. Mandy was great as usual, and Justin was good too! This week's epsiodes have been very poor I thought, but I really enjoyed tonight's. I've got a feeling that next week's trial episodes are going to be great. Im really looking forward to it. I just hope that the silly school kids aren't in many scenes to spoil it.

----------


## Lennie

Poor J, i guess taking his anger out his mother is not a good thing, but she seems the obvious target.
Loved the comment he made that Ali was my best mate, i miss him too, but everyone seems to forgotton that.  :Sad: 

What a idiot Jake is, you would think Jake would atleast make a glance at Becca while Tony was talking about love and marriage and blah blah.

Dean said some awful things   :Angry:    , not surprised J couldnt take it anymore especially when it was to do with what Dean was saying about Becca.

Tony was funny when he said he's naming the baby Antonia and their faces when he said that and Tony was annoying just going on and on. I am suprised Dom didnt punch him one.

Love Claire King as Justin's barrister.

----------


## di marco

i liked tonights epi too, sarah dunns and chris fountains acting was great as usual, and tony was annoying (also as per usual!). liz really cant act though lol! glad there were no stupid hannah etc scenes and i agree with chris that the lee president thing is getting stupid, i feel so sorry for bombhead. and why oh why is the baby called antonia??!!

----------


## Lennie

[QUOTE=di marco]i liked tonights epi too, sarah dunns and chris fountains acting was great as usualQUOTE]

I agree   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## emma_strange

I hope Justin gets off. That vid should help his case.

----------


## Abbie

> I hope Justin gets off. That vid should help his case.


me too but when darleene comes on though i dont think its going to look good

----------


## Amz84

Its not looking to good for him!!  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why couldn't silly sour faced Liz just stay sat down!!!!   :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## Amz84

OMG!! I can't believe this is happening to J!  :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

> Why couldn't silly sour faced Liz just stay sat down!!!!


i know but put yourself in her shoes

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i know but put yourself in her shoes


I know what you mean, but she _needs_ to keep it together, for Justin's sake!!   :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I had to laugh at that pathetic Judge in tonight's epi though, the way he kept on saying 'you must answer the question!' over & over again. I think it was the only sentence he could string together!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> I had to laugh at that pathetic Judge in tonight's epi though, the way he kept on saying 'you must answer the question!' over & over again. I think it was the only sentence he could string together!


lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

tonights epi was well good. i loved all the court scenes, they were the best part, i didnt know what was going to happen next. i liked the scenes with mandy, dom and max too, they werent anything major, but the hint between the lines was carrying on. the only thing that ruined it was the stupid scenes involving hannah, josh and fletch, i mean operation hairy beast for gods sake! the scenes might have been funny if they had been in a different epi and if they had been acted by lee and bombhead or max and ob in their younger days, but it was just pathetic!

----------


## Mindy

Lee is THE FUNNIEST character in Hollyoaks!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

tonights epi was once again ruined by josh, fletch and hannah  :Angry:  there is no point in them, they are trying to make josh and fletch to be a cross between craig and the comedy duos such as max and ob and lee and bombhead but it really aint working! the court scenes were great again, justin is so upset, i wanted to hug him! darlene was being a right bitch though i really wanted to thump her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode was better than last night's I thought, even though those Ashworths still managed to make an appearance!   :Thumbsdown:  That Darlene needs a good slap!   :Angry:  Oh and I couldn't believe Dean told the court that Justin admitted to killing Macki!   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  What a nasty piece of work!   :Mad:  Great acting from Chris Fountain tonight, especially in the scenes where Justin was crying to Liz. And Claire King was fab once again!  :Cheer:  An overall good episode!   :Smile:  (apart from those Ashworths been in it!)

----------


## di marco

> Oh and I couldn't believe Dean told the court that Justin admitted to killing Macki!     What a nasty piece of work!


i know dean was so horrible! i cant believe anyone would believe him!  :Angry:  i really hope the ashworths arent in it all week!

----------


## Angeltigger

i know what you mean with Dean- i just wanted to hit him. i was shouting lier to the TV screen.Claire King was fab once again! as she is really helping Justin by saying why don't you tell the court why you are in jail, And with Justin saying yur lying

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode was fab!   :Cheer:  Loved mostly all of it, except for a certain few scenes! (no prizes for guessing which ones)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  How good was Chris Fountain's acting when Justin took to the stand   :Cheer:  He was great! Had to laugh at the Judge when he told Becca, 'You must concentrate!'   :Lol:  Then Becca pulled that stupid face again, like this >>>   :Sad:   haha. And now Jake knows everything... Oops!  :Stick Out Tongue:  I can see some more vases being flown across Becca's flat soon!   :Lol:  Claire King was great once again tonight as Justin's barrister, im really glad they've chosen her to play the part. I think she plays it really well. Mandy was fab in the crying scenes with Max, im glad she's finally starting to open up about how she feels. I think she finds it much easier to confide in other people rather than Tony. So another great episode tonight, apart from a certain few scenes with a couple of silly school kids! And great acting all round   :Clap:  ...mostly!

----------


## Lennie

Did you notice how lovingly Justin was looking at Becca  :Wub:   - J had the look of love

----------


## Abbie

> Did you notice how lovingly Justin was looking at Becca   - J had the look of love


i know it was so sweet but i feel so sorry cos we all know its never going to happen

----------


## Angeltigger

> Tonight's episode was fab!   Loved mostly all of it, except for a certain few scenes! (no prizes for guessing which ones)  How good was Chris Fountain's acting when Justin took to the stand   He was great! Had to laugh at the Judge when he told Becca, 'You must concentrate!'   Then Becca pulled that stupid face again, like this >>>    haha. And now Jake knows everything... Oops!  I can see some more vases being flown across Becca's flat soon!   Claire King was great once again tonight as Justin's barrister, im really glad they've chosen her to play the part. I think she plays it really well. Mandy was fab in the crying scenes with Max, im glad she's finally starting to open up about how she feels. I think she finds it much easier to confide in other people rather than Tony. So another great episode tonight, apart from a certain few scenes with a couple of silly school kids! And great acting all round   ...mostly!


i agree

----------


## Angeltigger

> Did you notice how lovingly Justin was looking at Becca   - J had the look of love


Yeah i did- than when people were asking about when becca visited him justin looked at becca than jake and back again

Was yesterday the first time Justin had a tie on

----------


## Lennie

> Yeah i did- than when people were asking about when becca visited him justin looked at becca than jake and back again
> 
> Was yesterday the first time Justin had a tie on


No, J's had a tie on all week

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok thanks Lennie maybe it because i have been looking at his face all week

----------


## emma_strange

:Cheer:  Not Guilty  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep, I really enjoy tonight Episode. But 4 people spoilt it (you know who they are) I like the way that the whole family Burtons/Taylorâs were the best of friends  :Cheer:  . Nicole got on my nerve with why she was so rude that becca was there- becca can be there if she wanna  be  :Angry:  . I found out that Justin and becca are the same side- I never knew that  :Searchme:

----------


## Lennie

Loved the Becca and J's hug and the whole scene of that - love to see their friendship grow

----------


## Angeltigger

> Loved the Becca and J's hug and the whole scene of that - love to see their friendship grow


 Me too- i am glad that they can be friends

----------


## di marco

ive loved all the epis this week, theyve been great!  :Smile:  apart from a few scenes each day that really werent needed!  :Angry:  the actings been good as well, especially from chris fountain. i love it when justin cries and looks upset, its so sweet and it was so sweet yesterday when he was so happy and jumping about an hugging everyone! nicole annoyed me though, saying she was justins girlfriend and going on about her and him  :Angry:  justin was clearly confused and annoyed by her!

----------


## Angeltigger

It was a excellent week apart from screens that did need (You know who they are  :Angry:  ) but hollyoaks had made some mistakes like they like Darlene in when Justin was giving his evidence so that might that she could change her story like she did (for the best) as in court if you are giving evidence you can not be in the court room when other people are giving evidence, they let in people who have given their evidence.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

I thought that J's acting was better than ever this week, boy oh boy can Chris Fountain act!

----------


## di marco

nicole was almost bearable today lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh god was she in it! lol, I aint seen it yet, I taped it earlier so i'll watch it after 'Im a celebrity...'

----------


## Angeltigger

she always is

----------


## di marco

> she always is


no shes not, shes normally annoying lol!

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah she is- the only goo thing she said was i should go

----------


## Lennie

Did you notice how she attached herself to J's arm

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah like she glued herself there

----------


## Angeltigger

I really enjoyed hollyoaks today (well I watched it yesterday) the little brats were not on our screens  :Cheer:  (you know who they are) , we had Gilly and Rhys (which was ok) I donât get how Jessica would *Nearly* give her name out to someone she donât even know  :Nono:  (has she not the  :Readtherules:  of talking to people in Chat rooms)  - also she must have known asas rhys and gilly were in the room with her (oh but than maybe you can go on any computer and chat in the chat room) â the Craig and Darlene scenes- I think it was a bit early to be doing what they were doing. (*Tigâs whisper* would the condoms not break in the fridge  :Searchme:  )

----------


## Katy

i was just wondering if anyone knew what happened in last nights episode as i missed as i was onm a school trip in london.

----------


## di marco

> i was just wondering if anyone knew what happened in last nights episode as i missed as i was onm a school trip in london.


do you mean wednesdays epi?
justin went back to school and people were talking about him, and becca told him not to keep texting her, then she changed her mind and said she was always there if he wanted to talk to her. nancy thought nicoles relationship with justin was one-sided and told her that. nicole insisted that justin loved her and that she would sleep with him to prove it. louise was asking dannii about her being drunk and she told dannii that she had been spiked at the loft opening. zara and freddie wanted more money for the animal rights society and the clowns were in the su bar.
hope this helps
(sorry i cant remember the rest)

----------


## di marco

i missed yesterdays epi  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed yesterdays epi


How dare you do such a thing!   :Nono:   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

todays epi was quite good. omg camerons ocd is getting really bad now isnt it. im really hating chris, hes making lee be so mean to bombhead  :Angry:  and how obvious was nicoles lying about sleeping with justin, and i loved nancys line about just cos youve got a hiccy dont mean you slept with him! and then nancy told becca, the look on beccas face, and then when nicole went back to the flat and before that becca was being all nice to jake and after that you could tell all she could think about was nicole and justin

----------


## di marco

> How dare you do such a thing!


it was my sis bday

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it was my sis bday


Hmm... i'll let you off then!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Hmm... i'll let you off then!


you better do lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

i thought this weeks epis were quite good. How funny was Nancy when she told Becca straight away about nicole and justin. Cameron really is becoming obsevie and it looks like the OCD storyline could be happening pretty soon. 

Ps Cheers for filling me in on wednesdays episode di marco.

----------


## di marco

> i thought this weeks epis were quite good. How funny was Nancy when she told Becca straight away about nicole and justin. Cameron really is becoming obsevie and it looks like the OCD storyline could be happening pretty soon. 
> 
> Ps Cheers for filling me in on wednesdays episode di marco.


youre welcome!  :Smile:  yeh the epis have been good, and it was obvious that nancy wanted to tell someone about nicole and justin, she didnt need much persuading did she?!

----------


## Katy

no definatly not. A teacher as well. It must be so embarrasing for Nicole.

----------


## di marco

> no definatly not. A teacher as well. It must be so embarrasing for Nicole.


oh well, i dont like nicole so its quite funny! though i suppose nancy dont really see becca as a teacher does she

----------


## Katy

i suppose Nancy just sees Becca just as a big sister and sisters do generally gossip. 

I loved Bombheads scenes with his dad too. Lee is going to be so sad when he leaves. I still cant believe he cant see what the chris (i think thats his name) is really like. Bombheads his best mate, and will well miss him if he leaves.

----------


## di marco

> i suppose Nancy just sees Becca just as a big sister and sisters do generally gossip. 
> 
> I loved Bombheads scenes with his dad too. Lee is going to be so sad when he leaves. I still cant believe he cant see what the chris (i think thats his name) is really like. Bombheads his best mate, and will well miss him if he leaves.


yeh you can tell that nancy and becca normally gossip and that nancy cant ever keep anything to herself (this was evident in the fact that she told becca almost straight away). i dont like chris either, i dont know why lee trusts him after what chris has done to him before, and i cant believe theyre being so horrible to bombhead

----------


## Angeltigger

Can not believe that Nicole lied about having Sex with Justin :Angry:  Can not believe that Nancy believe her :Angry:  also rob blieve her and her mum too :Angry:   And what Rob said about Justin :Angry:  - well all i can say is i hope she get what coming to her as she will be sorry she messed with Justin and she wonder why no boy like her- ummm you sleep witht the frsit man you can  :Wal2l: 

I like the way that Bombhead has a daddy and he soon will have a new mummy- but she won't be his real mummy. I am glad that he is going to live with them  :Cheer:  as Lee is a big bully since Chris has come on the scenes - i think was Chris that order more ballons and not bombhead as last week or sometime chris asked Leeto sign something so that he had his signature so Lee don't deverse(sp) like bombhead  m

----------


## di marco

> Can not believe that Nicole lied about having Sex with Justin Can not believe that Nancy believe her also rob blieve her and her mum too  And what Rob said about Justin - well all i can say is i hope she get what coming to her as she will be sorry she messed with Justin and she wonder why no boy like her- ummm you sleep witht the frsit man you can


i got the feeling that nancy might not have believed her cos she kept asking questions which nicole didnt want to answer. also its believable that her mum and dad would believe it

----------


## di marco

> I am glad that he is going to live with them  as Lee is a big bully since Chris has come on the scenes - i think was Chris that order more ballons and not bombhead as last week or sometime chris asked Leeto sign something so that he had his signature so Lee don't deverse(sp) like bombhead  m[/font]


yeh chris is horrid, i cant believe lee is falling for it. i thought chris asked lee to sign the blank cheque so he could use the money to buy himself something, but maybe it was to set bombhead up?

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh chris is horrid, i cant believe lee is falling for it. i thought chris asked lee to sign the blank cheque so he could use the money to buy himself something, but maybe it was to set bombhead up?


 Yeah he did ask Lee to sign a blank one as he wanted his signature- there is something fishes going on!! Also bombhead would not even go over bugent(sp) as he never even liked clowns so something is going on

----------


## Katy

The sooner chris gets off the scene the better. I thought the scenes between Dannii and Louise were really good. Hollyoaks are doing such a good job at the date rape storyline. I really feel for Dannii as she really doesnt want to believe it. Cant wait for tonights.

----------


## Angeltigger

what happened today?

----------


## di marco

> what happened today?


erm dannii confessed to joe and zara that she was raped and after much persuading told them it was andy, bombhead tried to tell lee how horrid chris is but lee didnt listen and just had a go at bombhead resulting in bombhead decidng to leave with the circus, nicole and her parents went to the st andrews day thing at the dog and nancy and becca and jake were there, nancy brought vodka with her to put in their drinks and jack, jake, darren and nicoles dad joined in with the highland games with jake winning, then nicoles dad found out she had been drinking and there was a shouting match!

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was good tonight.

----------


## di marco

> It was good tonight.


yeh it was!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i thought it was good tonight. Great acting off Dannii. The scottish theme in the pub was really funny. Jake would be so cool to have as a big brother. He was great sticking up for Nancy. As for Nicole she was well irritating.

----------


## di marco

> i thought it was good tonight. Great acting off Dannii. The scottish theme in the pub was really funny. Jake would be so cool to have as a big brother. He was great sticking up for Nancy. As for Nicole she was well irritating.


yeh jake was really nice sticking up for nancy and he was even quite nice about justin! i think he just dont like nicole! jack was funny too when he fell over!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

oh yeah id forgotten about that bit, and he was so happy he didnt spill any whiskey. I love watching drunk old people there well funny.

----------


## Angeltigger

oh sound like i miss alot

----------


## di marco

> oh sound like i miss alot


yeh you did, it was a good epi  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

well it not my fault i went and hurt my knee

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nobody said it was your fault tigs.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Nobody said it was your fault tigs.


i thought you were going to say what you were going to say to di marco when she missed it for her sister birthday

Well bye people- i shall see you in a month- or more

----------


## di marco

> i thought you were going to say what you were going to say to di marco when she missed it for her sister birthday


chris was only joking around when he said that! cos id said it to him before!

----------


## di marco

i missed todays epi  :Sad:

----------


## Debs

tomorrows epi is fanbloomingtastic! watched it on e4 and was glued to the danni peices

----------


## di marco

> tomorrows epi is fanbloomingtastic! watched it on e4 and was glued to the danni peices


oh cool cant wait

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed todays epi


Absolutely disgraceful!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Absolutely disgraceful!


sorry i was at rehearsals!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> sorry i was at rehearsals!


hmm  :Ponder:   ok i'll let you off just this once! Seeing as it is the season to be jolly!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> hmm   ok i'll let you off just this once! Seeing as it is the season to be jolly!


awww thank you, youre too kind!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

awww werent those 2 little kids dressed up as clowns at the wedding so sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i know. Bombhead looked well chuffed when he was talking to them. It must be weird to have a brother and sister after not knowing about them. 

the dannii scenesd were really good. I was hooked when she confronted him in that room. I am starting to warm to louise also as i think shes generally concerned and being really nice. Cant wait till monday.

----------


## di marco

> i know. Bombhead looked well chuffed when he was talking to them. It must be weird to have a brother and sister after not knowing about them. 
> 
> the dannii scenesd were really good. I was hooked when she confronted him in that room. I am starting to warm to louise also as i think shes generally concerned and being really nice. Cant wait till monday.


yeh i feel sorry for both louise and dannii. did you notice though that when she went into the room the door said push but she pulled it and when andy went out the door said pull but he pushed it?!!

----------


## Katy

my sister noticed that. She was like ooooh continuity (sp) error. I obviously wasnt paying any attention because i didnt notice.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well i've just watched tonight's episode and I have to say that I thought it was very good. Fantastic acting from Dannii, Andy & Louise. I think it's great that Hollyoaks are dealing with the issue of girls drinks been spiked. Dannii's acting was fantastic tonight, I had never really noticed how good she was until these past few weeks, mainly because she hasn't been given any decent storylines until now. It just shows how good the actress/actor can be, when they are given a decent storyline & script. I thought the whole way in which Andy just tried to blame the whole thing on Dannii and worm his way out of it was fantastically played. It realistically shows what men that spike women's drinks are like, because if I was female I would have actually fallen for Andy's lines and believed what he had said about it been Dannii's fault because she was that drunk. Also in tonight's episode, I thought that Cameron's obsessive compulsive disorder illness was fantastically played too. I think that it is great that Hollyoaks are dealing with this issue and I think that they will take great care in proving what OCD is 'actually' & 'realistically' like. Hollyoaks is the first soap to deal with this issue and I'd just like to congratulate them as it is an issue that is in great need of been covered. I think that Ben Gerrard who plays Cameron is doing a very good job playing this part, and he is showing what the illness of OCD is 'actually' like. So congratulations to Hollyoaks for dealing with the drug rape issue _and_ the OCD issue. Both storylines are being well played by the actors/actresses that are taking part and I think all involved deserve a round of applause  :Clap:  Although, I would actually like to see some more of the storyline involving Mandy and her baby daughter. Sarah Dunn has begun playing this storyline fantastically, but she has not been seen on screen for a while and I don't want to see the storyline fading away like some others have in the past. Anyway, very good episode tonight, mainly because of the serious issues being dealt with fabulously by everyone involved!  :Smile:   :Clap:

----------


## Chris_2k11

(posted twice by mistake - ignore).

----------


## di marco

> Well i've just watched tonight's episode and I have to say that I thought it was very good. Fantastic acting from Dannii, Andy & Louise. I think it's great that Hollyoaks are dealing with the issue of girls drinks been spiked. Dannii's acting was fantastic tonight, I had never really noticed how good she was until these past few weeks, mainly because she hasn't been given any decent storylines until now. It just shows how good the actress/actor can be, when they are given a decent storyline & script. I thought the whole way in which Andy just tried to blame the whole thing on Dannii and worm his way out of it was fantastically played. It realistically shows what men that spike women's drinks are like, because if I was female I would have actually fallen for Andy's lines and believed what he had said about it been Dannii's fault because she was that drunk. Also in tonight's episode, I thought that Cameron's obsessive compulsive disorder illness was fantastically played too. I think that it is great that Hollyoaks are dealing with this issue and I think that they will take great care in proving what OCD is 'actually' & 'realistically' like. Hollyoaks is the first soap to deal with this issue and I'd just like to congratulate them as it is an issue that is in great need of been covered. I think that Ben Gerrard who plays Cameron is doing a very good job playing this part, and he is showing what the illness of OCD is 'actually' like. So congratulations to Hollyoaks for dealing with the drug rape issue _and_ the OCD issue. Both storylines are being well played by the actors/actresses that are taking part and I think all involved deserve a round of applause  Although, I would actually like to see some more of the storyline involving Mandy and her baby daughter. Sarah Dunn has begun playing this storyline fantastically, but she has not been seen on screen for a while and I don't want to see the storyline fading away like some others have in the past. Anyway, very good episode tonight, mainly because of the serious issues being dealt with fabulously by everyone involved!


i 100% agree you with!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

todays epi was good with the scenes with louise/russ/sam/mel/sophie, but the other scenes were boring

----------


## leanne27

I forgot the late night special episode was on yesterday and missed it!  :Sad:  so could someone please tell me if there is any repeat of it, i dont think there is but because im so annoyed that ive missed it i thought id just check. thanks

----------


## Abbie

no sorry there arnt any reapeats well none that i know of

----------


## Katy

i was watching without a trace before it came on and fell aslepp so i missed the late night speccial to. cant wait for tonights. I really am begining to like Louise. I cant believe Andy could be so horrible though.

----------


## Debs

lousie is very likeable at the moment. andy is vile.

----------


## leanne27

ive always liked louises character lol een when she was horible, i was egging her on when she had the feud with lisa lol

----------


## di marco

i didnt like louise to start with, i thought she was a good bitch but i didnt like her, but now i do though

----------


## di marco

i missed most of todays epi  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed most of todays epi


Absolute disgrace!   :Banned:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Absolute disgrace!


 :Sad:  im sorry please forgive me lol! i have an excuse!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> im sorry please forgive me lol! i have an excuse!


What's your excuse this time?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> What's your excuse this time?


rehearsals again lol! they were meant to finish at 6 but i had to stay and pack up til half 6 and then i got chips on the way home!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> rehearsals again lol! they were meant to finish at 6 but i had to stay and pack up til half 6 and then i got chips on the way home!


Ok i'll let you off!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

i didnt see yesterdays and i aint gonna see tonights either  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i didnt see yesterdays and i aint gonna see tonights either


di marco this is getting out of hand now!   :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> di marco this is getting out of hand now!


yeh i know lol! well its my show yesterday and today, but hopefully from next week i wont miss anyway!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

you missed a good one. Lee was such a hero at the end. I think cameron might actually find that there is something wrong with him after he like collapsed. I cant wait for Monday. I felt a bit sorry for Gilly to when Mark turned up it was a bit tight how she strung him along.

----------


## leanne27

2 days and then justins back! (not that im counting or anything!)  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> (not that im counting or anything!)


Of course you aint   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## doginthepond

Sam look really uncomfortable in tonight's.  He knows he has done wrong.

Is sophie going to guess that it's him from the aftersave?

----------


## angelblue

hi can someone tell me what happened tonight missed it damn train   :Angry:

----------


## di marco

> hi can someone tell me what happened tonight missed it damn train


louise, mel and sophie went to ask sam about where andy was, sam looked really uncomfortable with their questions, before they came he was shreading up pics of andy (i think thats what he was doing anyway?). gilly was going on about not getting over jessica and he tried to prove he was better at sport than mark but mark had all the answers, gilly pretended to jessica that her was way over her. freddie told zara he loved her and zara said she loved him too, freddie and chris were planning something to finish lee off once and for all. steph persuaded cameron to audition to be in a band

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't think it was very good tonight.

----------


## di marco

> I didn't think it was very good tonight.


it was ok, i liked the louise/sophie/mel/sam stuff, and the steph and cameron stuff was ok, but i didnt like the other parts

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah those bits were alright I suppose. Zara really needs to ditch that Freddy bloke though!

----------


## di marco

> Yeah those bits were alright I suppose. Zara really needs to ditch that Freddy bloke though!


yeh i know, shes so gulible, like he actually loves her, hes just using you girl!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I enjoyed tonight's eppy!   :Smile:  Even the Ashworth clan weren't too bad... which is saying something!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> I enjoyed tonight's eppy!   Even the Ashworth clan weren't too bad... which is saying something!!


yeh tonights epi was quite good. i loved the way cameron wiped his mouth after steph kissed him! yeh and the ashworths werent that bad cos there wasnt that much of them and they werent doing anything too daft or annoying!

----------


## Abbie

> I enjoyed tonight's eppy!   Even the Ashworth clan weren't too bad... which is saying something!!


yer they were quite godd and didnt spoil it

----------


## doginthepond

I missed last nights eppy, Has anything happened to cameron and his COD?

----------


## doginthepond

Are Freddie and Chris good friends?  I didnt realise that at the time of Lee's committee/

----------


## leanne27

have mal and sophie gone to greece? because i just watched e4's ep for thursday and justin was home alone, have they supposedly gone then? or have i missed something cause they were in it on monday.

----------


## di marco

> have mal and sophie gone to greece? because i just watched e4's ep for thursday and justin was home alone, have they supposedly gone then? or have i missed something cause they were in it on monday.


i dont think its been mentioned on the show that theyve gone to greece but it said in the spoilers they have

----------


## doginthepond

That Liz Burton must be rich!!  first sign of trouble and she whisks her kids off on holiday!!!

Maybe they all come back at the same time - the twins and andy.  I wish they'd hurry up though, don't know how much more of sam and russ's parents going on i can take!

----------


## Katy

that carrie owen must be the nosyest mother in soap. i thought that last nights episode wasnt that bad. I thought the ashworth parents were quite good. Still dont like Fletch though.

----------


## leanne27

why dont you like fletch? lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

How funny was Rob tonight!   :Big Grin:  His wooden acting cracks me up!  :Lol:

----------


## doginthepond

I felt sorry for Justin.  Did he ever actually fancy Nicole?

What were Gilly and Fletch like in the bathroom with that toothbrush!

----------


## Katy

Fletch is just a pointless character. I think i just need time to get used to him. I thought Robs acting was laughable, and as for nicole how pathetic was she at the end when she was crying.

----------


## di marco

nicoles always pathetic lol!

----------


## di marco

i thought it was a good epi today  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

It was a good episode but there wasn't many scenes with the Hutchinson clan which was a bit disappointing!   :Sad:  (minus Tony of course haha)   :Stick Out Tongue:  I think the Ashworth's grandad is really funny!   :Big Grin:  He really livens that family up a bit! They've been ok this week   :Smile:  Also, I noticed Hannah was really quiet when Nicole & Nancy were talking about 'boys' lol, I think she's the one who's going to turn out to be gay - not Josh...   :Ponder:  Aphroditey was hilarious ripping up the cheque and calling Chris a lying schemer  :Lol: lol. And im glad Zara was in tonight's episode, it's not often she's in it anymore   :Sad:  I know she's a moaner but she's still quite funny. I really don't want her to leave   :Sad:

----------


## doginthepond

I think Zara has really grown from an annoying little sister into a main character and I'm sad she's going.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Zara has really grown from an annoying little sister into a main character and I'm sad she's going.


I agree!

----------


## Bryan

> I think Zara has really grown from an annoying little sister into a main character and I'm sad she's going.


ive never liked Zara, shes very annoying! i suppose all those years with her being the little sister have give me a negative impresison of her! i never knew she was leaving?

----------


## doginthepond

Oooops sorry babes, if i posted a spoiler in the wrong bit, didn't mean to

----------


## di marco

> It was a good episode but there wasn't many scenes with the Hutchinson clan which was a bit disappointing!   (minus Tony of course haha)   I think the Ashworth's grandad is really funny!   He really livens that family up a bit! They've been ok this week   Also, I noticed Hannah was really quiet when Nicole & Nancy were talking about 'boys' lol, I think she's the one who's going to turn out to be gay - not Josh...   Aphroditey was hilarious ripping up the cheque and calling Chris a lying schemer lol. And im glad Zara was in tonight's episode, it's not often she's in it anymore   I know she's a moaner but she's still quite funny. I really don't want her to leave


yeh i liked all the mandy and baby bits, tony was just annoying as usual! yeh the ashworths grandad is funny, and he makes the ashworths just about bearable to watch! even nicole wasnt too bad in the epi, and the lee/zara/chris etc bits were funny

----------


## doginthepond

T think the Mandy storyline has gone on way too long, but it looks as though it comes to a conclusion this week (well, she sorts out the problem)  I don't want to post spoilers but hopefully you know what I mean.

Tony is just Tony!  He is Mr Hollyoaks, him and Jack osbourne in the dog!

----------


## Katy

i am begining to like the ashworth bits. Nancy was so funny in the last episode with nicole. It will serve her right for lying.

----------


## di marco

justin looked fit today!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

i cant believe becca kissed him. It was so nice to see mandy happy with her baby. I knew there would be one happy ending near christmas. 

Just wondered was it supposed to be christmas eve yesterday?.

----------


## di marco

> i cant believe becca kissed him. It was so nice to see mandy happy with her baby. I knew there would be one happy ending near christmas. 
> 
> Just wondered was it supposed to be christmas eve yesterday?.


yeh i think it was meant to be xmas eve yesterday. i thought it was a good epi yesterday, hoping todays gonna be good too, just hoping ill get to see it as my nans coming down. mandy was funny at the end of yesterdays, running down the stairs trying to find antonia lol!  :Smile:

----------


## doginthepond

Yeah it's christmas day tonight because this is when Becca and Justin ....

Looking forward to tonights.

----------


## di marco

looks like i might see tonights afterall cos my mum said she would phone me when to put the dinner on so its ready when they get here with my nan and they aint yet so its looking good!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can't wait for tonight's episode!   :Smile:  The moment we've all been waiting for   :Love:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> Can't wait for tonight's episode!   The moment we've all been waiting for


yeh i cant wait either, its going to be so good!  :Smile:

----------


## leanne27

so what did evrybody think of tonights ep? i saw it yesterday on E4 but i want to knoew what everyone thought of the jake/becca/justin stuff, seen as the storyline has taken FOREVER to happen.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I thought tonight's episode was a bit of a let down to be honest. I was expecting the Justin/Becca stuff to start happening in the first half of the episode, but instead, it happened right at the end!  :Mad:   The episode itself was dull, not much was happening was there?  :Searchme:   :Thumbsdown:  Yet again, pointless scenes with the Ashworths. And Max, OB, and the Hutchinsons were a bit boring too. Becca's acting was terrible at the end in my opinion. Justin was quite good though. The whole episode wasn't a patch on last xmas with all the drama of Dan getting killed. Hmm... bit of a disappointment if you ask me   :Thumbsdown:  I just hope next week is better...

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Not as good as Last year I agree.

Becca should really appreciate what she has with Jake...

----------


## di marco

> Well I thought tonight's episode was a bit of a let down to be honest. I was expecting the Justin/Becca stuff to start happening in the first half of the episode, but instead, it happened right at the end!   The episode itself was dull, not much was happening was there?   Yet again, pointless scenes with the Ashworths. And Max, OB, and the Hutchinsons were a bit boring too. Becca's acting was terrible at the end in my opinion. Justin was quite good though. The whole episode wasn't a patch on last xmas with all the drama of Dan getting killed. Hmm... bit of a disappointment if you ask me   I just hope next week is better...


yeh i thought the justin/becca stuff was a disappointment, it was really overhyped and then nothing much happened! the ashworths were awful today, even the grandad was boring! the deans and hutchinsons xmas were ok but nothing special. although tom looked cute when he came in the door!  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

what on earth was with the ashworths singing Danny Boy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have completly ruined that song for me. No one does that at christmas. Oh dear is all i can say.

----------


## di marco

> what on earth was with the ashworths singing Danny Boy?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have completly ruined that song for me. No one does that at christmas. Oh dear is all i can say.


yeh i know, that was really weird!

----------


## Katy

weird is an understatement. I was just sat there staring at the tv like waht on earth is going on at one point i thought i was going to have to leave the room .

----------


## leanne27

i liked the mandy and tony stuff, im so glad mandy has finally bonded with her baby, i thought all that stuff was really sweet.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Justin got on my nerves tonight. I wish he'd give Becca some space!

----------


## di marco

i didnt see it yesterday cos i was at my mums aunties house and i didnt see it today cos my nans here and i wont be able to see it til she goes home  :Sad:

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

I'm loving this roll change between Frankie, Jack, Craig and Steph.

Justin is being a pain, can't he just leave Becca alone

----------


## Katy

justin is doing my head in. Hes so whiny and pathetic. I feel so sorry for Jake as he just doesnt have a clue. I thought it was a good episode last night especially Jack asking as a kid, saying he wanted money for the cinema.

----------


## doginthepond

I think Jack and Frankie are brilliant.

I think Justin and Becca are as bad as each other!!  It shouldn't have happened, and that is down to Becca.  Justin is only a kid,  and he's not thinking rationally about it.  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Katy

i agree with you doginthepond You cant blame Justin really he just has a schoolboy crush on his teacher like most teenagers its all beccas fault for dragging him along (if that makes sense)

----------


## Chris_2k11

I disagree. He's done nothing but pester Becca for months now. Im not surprised she snapped at him last night! Why can't he get it into his head that she's a married woman?!

----------


## Katy

It was about time he was shouted at. i was thinking Wheres the rest of his family? 

I thought he was meant to be quite intelligent, does he not know married women are of limits.

----------


## leanne27

so is that all that really happened on monday and wednesday, i missed them both  :Sad:  and i know i can just catch them on sunday but id really like to watch tonights and know where im up to, if someone would please fill me in on whats happened id really appreciate it, thanks

----------


## doginthepond

I suppose his argument is that Becca knew he 'loved' her before she married Jake.  I think they are as bad as each other without question, but she is older, and she is a professional teacher. (Isn'r she, has she qualified?).

I don't think Justin is being realistic.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I think she qualified about the same time the GCSE results came out didn't she?   :Ponder:

----------


## Lennie

I dont think J is being pathetic or stupid - read what i wrote about the episode on ch4 yesterday and yesterday e4 on justin/becca/jake - on J/Becca's arguement

----------


## di marco

> Yeah I think she qualified about the same time the GCSE results came out didn't she?


yeh i think i remember her saying about her getting her results back

----------


## Lennie

Yeah - she did get her results before her getting married and J got his on her wedding day

----------


## Katy

i felt a bit sorry for becca in last nights episode when she was crying talking to Mandy. It was good to see Dom and Tony make up. The baby looked so cute. Hannah is begining to grow on me as a character, i thought she was quite cute when the girls were talking about their new years celebrations.

----------


## di marco

i thought id never say this, but i felt a bit sorry for hannah today!  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

yeh i felt a bit sorry for her too di marco.

Nancy was a bit out of order, but Nancy is slightly over opinionated. I thought Max and OB looked so funny with the Black and White ties at the end. I wish Mel would tell Liz about the rape it would save everyone a lot of hassle, and i wish that women would just listen to her kids. I wonder what will happen tonight.

----------


## di marco

yeh i like nancy but she can sometimes be a bit hurtful towards people. i think mel should tell liz about the rape too but the thing is liz never listens and always interupts and blames mels drinking like she did yesterday when sophie was trying to tell her

one question: when did nicole and nancy become friends again?

----------


## Katy

i think they became friends again when Nancy went round to Nicoles on i think tuesdays episode. They had a big heart to heart, all rather boring but glad to see them friends again.

----------


## di marco

> i think they became friends again when Nancy went round to Nicoles on i think tuesdays episode. They had a big heart to heart, all rather boring but glad to see them friends again.


oh right thanks i missed that epi, althought they arent friends again now by the looks of yesterday!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode tonight, really enjoyed it. Justin had some great one liners, especially 'You couldn't take me shopping Tony!'  :Lol: Becca's face was a picture when he turned up at the flat   :Rotfl:  The parts in the club were alright too, even Hannah was bearable!   :EEK!:  Typical Nicole throwing up! Didn't see that one coming   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The parts with Mel were good, although it was bang out of order what she said to Sophie. I loved the parts where it showed the flashbacks too, I thought they were great  :Thumbsup:  Nice to see Mandy as always  :Cool:  Bit of a boring Dinner Party at the Deans' though!  :Moonie:   :Lol:

----------


## Lennie

Nicole can never handle her drink remember few weeks back in the dog where she puked

----------


## Alice254

:Ponder:  I loved the look as it was midnight between Becca and Justin...I was beginning to think Justin was just an escape route for Becca because she feels trapped etc but it was a jealous,worried look to me when Nancy kissed him...if she really really has no doubts, has no feelings for Justin at all..then that look said the opposite!

----------


## Lennie

That look was great - Becca's always had feelings for J especially after Ali dying and Macki getting stabbed, just recently she has realised them and we are seeing her with her feelings for him.

----------


## Lennie

With that look - did anybody notice her fingers curl as to stop herself from saying anything or not liking what she was seeing as Nancy was kissing J.

----------


## Alice254

:Smile:  I didn't notice that one no...but wow - just goes to show the jealousy with her...looking at next week's ep's it looks like she gets even more jealous..;)

----------


## Lennie

I am loving Becca being jealous - she was jealous on fridays e4 episode, see my review in the justin/becca/jake thread

----------


## leanne27

it was brilliant on the e4 episode when she was sayinbg to nancy "your'e wearing too much makeup" and "That jumper doesn't go with anything" when nancy was getting ready to go on her date with Justin, she was practically green! but then it showed she really cared when she was all concerned over Justins phone call about mel

----------


## Lennie

Though she was gutted when he said no to her offer to come with him - that must have hurt Becca

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Becca's jealousy is good to watch, i love it...

----------


## Katy

i loved the episode with nancy and becca. I can imagine that will cause a few arkward moments in the dean household. Nicole was priceless throwing up. I think we have seen her consume alcohol three times on screen and each time she been sick.

----------


## lizjae

> it was brilliant on the e4 episode when she was sayinbg to nancy "your'e wearing too much makeup" and "That jumper doesn't go with anything" when nancy was getting ready to go on her date with Justin, she was practically green! but then it showed she really cared when she was all concerned over Justins phone call about mel


 and mean too when she turned her down her request for some money - humiliating for Nancy - going to be some fireworks in the Dean?hayton household over the next few weeks  :Smile:

----------


## Alice254

It's great isn't it.....just goes to show how she really feels about Justin...and he knows it.....;)

----------


## Lennie

Todays E4 episode should be good too - as its really getting under Becca's skin

----------


## leanne27

im going out so im missing the e4 episode  :Sad:

----------


## Katy

tonights episode was really good in my opinion. Its about time Liz found out about the rape, the justin Nancy scenes were funny. Max and OB were just Comic. I liked Sam as well him and sophie should really get together. Tomorrow looks really good.

----------


## CrazyLea

i watched the omnibus last sunday. probs wont this one, its on to early lol. but what happened to mel.. or sophie whatever that drunk girl was called lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

The stuff with Mel was fantastic tonight   :Clap:  More bad acting from Mrs Dean though!   :Thumbsdown:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

eho on earth was that girl meant to be in last nights episode. Was it Sarahs sister? Where did hollyoaks pick her up from she was dreadful.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> eho on earth was that girl meant to be in last nights episode. Was it Sarahs sister? Where did hollyoaks pick her up from she was dreadful.


It was Sarah's sister I think. It was her mother who annoyed me the most! Who the hell does she think she is!?  :Nono:

----------


## Katy

the whole you have a talent dont waste it talk from the mum to sarah about her swiming . I was like shut up you stupid woman you dont swim on new years day. How come when a good character comes into Hollyoaks they bring a dreadful family with it.

----------


## leanne27

i dont like sarahs mum either its understandable that she wants sarah to do well, but if she just keeps putting her down sarah will grow to resent her as she's allready started to

----------


## Katy

The twins were good in tonights episode. Liz was starting to annoy me. Becca wants a baby with Jake awww. I definatly see a spark between Rhys and Sarah. Hannah wasnt to bad in tonights episode. Nancy gave a cracking performance dancing round with her CD pplayer was very funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode last night, really enjoyed it. The Cameron stuff was brilliant   :Clap:  although Jez did spoil some of it with his rubbish acting   :Thumbsdown:  The stuff with the Burtons was great as always. Feel really sorry for poor Mel   :Sad:  Wonder where they'll be going now the house has to go up for sale   :Ponder:  Nancy & Nicole were hilarious all the way through the episode I thought  :Big Grin:  Wooden Becca spoilt a few of those scenes though   :Thumbsdown:  The Max & Claire scenes were good too   :Smile:  Enjoyed all of it   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angeltigger

i enjoy yesterday- nicole and nancy were abit silly thinking Justin wanted either of them- i like the Cameron stuff

----------


## Katy

it was so sweet when Claire said it wa max she liked and not OB. The Cameron scenes were really upsetting, great acting by Steph. Cant wait till monday. The whole justin becca nancy nicole thing wasnt to good yesterday. If that was meant to be a detention i think becca needs to go backj to teacher trainig college.

----------


## di marco

i loved justins face today when he realised it was mel that had been raped

----------


## Lennie

I liked J saying how he wants to earn for his family and to keep this house - i think Mel was impressed as she said that a huge sacrifice.

I liked the speech where J says that everyone seemed young when he went back to school and Mel says why cant you be the age you earned rather then what age you are - i liked that speech

I loved J being all brotherly and protective and the way he hugged his sister when he found about the spiking and rape, he was right about one thing as he's had experienced being on the run so he think Andy will call someone close as how J did when he was on the run.

I can see J is angry and hurt, and wants revenge for what has happened to his sisters.

I am kinda hoping he seeks out Becca to talk to in the future as he's always talked to her about deep things and also he can talk to her (i really hope this happens)

----------


## Angeltigger

i liked today one! Justin being so big- standing up to Sam- asking questions, caring for his sisters. Nancy was abit moany

----------


## di marco

yeh i liked todays epi too!  :Smile:  the baby is so sweet and i agree with mandy that she needs to change her name from antonia!

----------


## leanne27

tony should let mandy change the name really as she wasnt in the right frame of mind to argue about the name when antonia was born.

----------


## Katy

loved the baby scenes, i can imagine Mandys not going to stand down on the whole baby name changing idea. Thought the Sam and Sophie scenes were really nice at the end but Justin needs to stop trying to be the hard man. I really felt for Nancy how she thought she was a cow and hated herself i realy like her.

----------


## di marco

> I really felt for Nancy how she thought she was a cow and hated herself i realy like her.


yeh i like her too, but you have to admit she is a bit of a cow lol!

----------


## Katy

well everyone is a bit of a cow, im a right one. I can relate to her as i am simular sometimes i wouldnt want to be friends with me. I really hope Nancy doesnt leave it.

----------


## Angeltigger

me too! hope she don't leave

----------


## di marco

i cant believe becca thinks nicole is a "nice girl" ha is she talking about the same character as i watch?!

----------


## Katy

this is Becca were talking about and noone likes to see there little sister get hurt. My dad was so funny when we were watching it he was like how can they be sisters she 6 foot, blonde hair and blue eyes and the other ones 4 foot dark hair and dark eyes. thats so true but i think they have got a great onscreen partnetrship.

----------


## di marco

i was thinking that today, i never noticed that the height was so different before!

----------


## Katy

know and its so obvious when they are stood next to each other. I also think that the Cameron story is begining to drag on a bit now. I wish hed go to the docters and be done with it.

----------


## di marco

> know and its so obvious when they are stood next to each other. I also think that the Cameron story is begining to drag on a bit now. I wish hed go to the docters and be done with it.


what i dont understand is why steph didnt go with him?

----------


## Angeltigger

she give him space and also becca and nancy are not real sisters

----------


## lizjae

> she give him space and also becca and nancy are not real sisters


Why is one of them adopted?  :Confused:

----------


## di marco

> Why is one of them adopted?


i think she meant in real life

----------


## Lennie

J seems like he is the older brother - which is sweet

----------


## leanne27

are becca dn nancy not related? i thought they were, or do you mean they actors are not related?

----------


## Lennie

How annoying and irritating was Jake today even Becca was getting annoyed at Jake.

On the dinner time it was like having two kids on the table and one adult - Jake always sniping while Becca is trying to reason with Nancy, i thought Jake could atleast be there for Becca and help with the Nancy situation but was acting like a spoilt kid - got what he wanted (Nancy moving out to her parents)

Did anybody notice when Becca said she would call Jake an idiot as he was irritating Nancy at the start - and anybody see Becca's face when Jake was talking to Nancy about J 

I think Becca is afraid to be alone with Jake thats one of the reason she wants Nancy to stay - thats when it clicked to me when Nancy mentioned this and also did you see the way she doesnt want be close to Jake or be near him at the end. (this showed how uncomfortable she is with Jake)

Did anybody notice when Becca said that Nancy feels like her world has come crashing down or is crashing down and Becca said that she knows how that feels - do you think she was talking about herself right now in the situation she is in with J and Jake???

Max explaining to Tom was funny, IMO he was making it worse for himself lol

----------


## di marco

i quite liked the jake/nancy/becca scenes. and the thing with tom was funny, haha poor max!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Becca and Nancy are not related? in real life that why they don't look the same.

----------


## Katy

i htought yesterdays episode was really funny with Tom and Max. You were Kissing, Hes so cute.

----------


## Angeltigger

*Can not believe i missed it  i have a thing of not watch hollyoaks this week*

----------


## leanne27

it been really good this week aswell

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god I thought Becca had told Jake tonight when he went round Justin's place! I couldn't believe it!!   :EEK!:  I was thinking 'when the hell did she tell you!? have I missed something here!?'   :Searchme:   :EEK!:  Then I realised he was talking about Nancy! lol!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

tonights epi was really good i thought, although the jessica and gilly parts were a bit boring!

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah me too! Jake walk in justin house and said i know. i was like what :EEK!:   jake is going to beat him up, jake was making it sound like he knew with the sex part. 

Jessica should tell Gilly it over

----------


## Katy

i thought te Jake bit was realy good. I really thought that Jake knew. Love the Tony Mandy christening bits, looks like the chriostening is going to be a bit of a comic episode. Sam and Sophie are really cute togerther.

----------


## Lennie

Didnt like how Jake spoke to Sophie though - totally unacceptable, loved Sophie for calling him a weirdo lol

----------


## di marco

> Didnt like how Jake spoke to Sophie though - totally unacceptable, loved Sophie for calling him a weirdo lol


yeh i dont think he should have spoken to sophie like that, i think he was just taking it out on everyone cos nancy is upset which is affecting him in a selfish way

----------


## Lennie

Jake doesnt care about Nancy, he only cares coz Becca is hurting and upset over Nancy otherwise he doesnt give a damn about Nancy or what she does, if it upsets Becca, then Jake will do something about it.

Also it made me laugh when J realised he was talking about Nancy and not Becca as  J started smiling, J looked so relived.

J must of thought weirdo as well - when Jake asked him if he used protection lol

----------


## di marco

> Jake doesnt care about Nancy, he only cares coz Becca is hurting and upset over Nancy otherwise he doesnt give a damn about Nancy or what she does, if it upsets Becca, then Jake will do something about it.


yeh thats what i meant

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was good on Friday. Mandy & Tony were doing my head in a bit though going on about the christening!

----------


## Katy

i liked the balloon bit at the end. I think the christening s going to be good.

----------


## lizjae

> i liked the balloon bit at the end. I think the christening s going to be good.


Yeah me too they really know how to do things badly lol!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

i liked todays epi, it was really good, even the jessica/olivia/jez scenes werent too bad! haha nancy is so funny, i didnt feel sorry for nicole one little bit!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I agree di marco, it was a good episode. Mel's gonna die of embarrasment when she finds out what Liz has done though!  :Ninja:  lol

Loved Justin's sarcy comment about the yo-yo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I agree di marco, it was a good episode. Mel's gonna die of embarrasment when she finds out what Liz has done though!  lol
> 
> Loved Justin's sarcy comment about the yo-yo!


haha yeh justins comment was funny!  :Big Grin:  mel is going to kill liz when she finds out, shes going to be so annoyed!

----------


## Angeltigger

*I really enjoy hollyoaks last night- it was funny when justin told becca that he wanted money for a yo-yo* 



*Thejessica/olivia/jez scenes werent too bad! I actually enjoy them*



*Nancy told the truth with Nicole and I donât feel sorry for Nicole- she think she so with it, Nicole was out of order when nancy was talking to sarah about what happened with Hannah that she phone than hang up when Hannah was nancy friend before she was Nicole and sarah was nancy friend before nicoleâs so if you think about it Nicole would have NO friends without Nancy.* 



*Jake was out of order with Justin- blaming Justin for nicking his sandwhiches and than becca had them  all the time and he did not even say sorry to Justin (I know jake donât like Justin but still) not telling Justin it home time.**  * 

*Mel will go mad when she find out what liz has done but the way that it has to go.* 



*What I donât is that jake said to Justin than he was the boss but if he was than how come he had to phone in sick- own boss me youâre the boss*

----------


## Katy

i loved inwhen Justin turned up to work for Jake and he was like You are Joking. Loved the fights between Nancy and 'Nicole. They were funny. The whole Jessica Gilly Mark Story is well boring.

----------


## Angeltigger

Could someone be kindly tell me what happened in the first 10 mins of the show and the 10 mins after the break- thanks to who ever tell me

----------


## di marco

i liked todays epi, tom was so sweet bless!  :Smile:  mel was getting so wound up about the whole pic thing, i sort of felt sorry for her. and its good that jake isnt being as mean to justin now. olivias a right freak though, does she think cameron wants to kill her or something!

----------


## di marco

> Could someone be kindly tell me what happened in the first 10 mins of the show and the 10 mins after the break- thanks to who ever tell me


erm im not really sure what bits thatll be so ill give a general thing. mel found the pics of her in the supermarket when she went to get some milk and people were all staring at her, jake made a huge list for justin to do at work as he wanted to fire him and ob thought hed blown it with clare (that was basically the first bit), erm after the ads, justin fell asleep on the job so jake fired him then decided against it when justin told him they were having money problems, olivia was spying on cameron, mel went missing and came back with all the pics liz had put out

----------


## Angeltigger

> erm im not really sure what bits thatll be so ill give a general thing. mel found the pics of her in the supermarket when she went to get some milk and people were all staring at her, jake made a huge list for justin to do at work as he wanted to fire him and ob thought hed blown it with clare (that was basically the first bit), erm after the ads, justin fell asleep on the job so jake fired him then decided against it when justin told him they were having money problems, olivia was spying on cameron, mel went missing and came back with all the pics liz had put out


*Yep that what i needed*

----------


## Chris_2k11

Brilliant episode tonight, loved it! The Mel & Liz scenes were fantastic. I knew for a fact that Mel would react like that and I thought she acted really well throughout the whole argument with Liz  :Clap:  Liz's acting definitely wasn't up to scratch though. I've noticed this quite a lot recently with her   :Thumbsdown:  Olivia was pathetic beyond belief, especially when she put that chair against the door   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Cameron's got OCD, that doesn't make him a psychopath you stupid girl!   :Nono:  I thought the Max & O.B. scenes were a little pointless, but I suppose they were just to fill in gaps. And as for Justin & Jake having a good old friendly chat... who would have thought it?!  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## di marco

> Brilliant episode tonight, loved it! The Mel & Liz scenes were fantastic. I knew for a fact that Mel would react like that and I thought she acted really well throughout the whole argument with Liz  Liz's acting definitely wasn't up to scratch though. I've noticed this quite a lot recently with her   Olivia was pathetic beyond belief, especially when she put that chair against the door   Cameron's got OCD, that doesn't make him a psychopath you stupid girl!   I thought the Max & O.B. scenes were a little pointless, but I suppose they were just to fill in gaps. And as for Justin & Jake having a good old friendly chat... who would have thought it?!  lol


yeh i thought mels acting was good today, i never normally think much of her acting so she surprised me! liz as per usual was rubbish! the max and ob scenes were rather pointless but i still enjoyed them, max and his dancing lol!

----------


## Lennie

Thought Mel's acting was brilliant tonight.

At last Becca finally realised why J needed the money - she thought he got the job to wind her up

----------


## Katy

i felt sorry for cameron as he has npot done anything wrong. Olivia was reacting wellover the top.That Jessica is a pretty wooden actress.

----------


## Lennie

Olivia made me laugh - especially when she got that potato masher from the draw

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Olivia made me laugh - especially when she got that potato masher from the draw


Lmao! Of all the things she could have got, what does she get.......? A potato masher!   :Rotfl:  Beware Cameron!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  haha

----------


## Katy

oh i know it could have been a knife or anything but she picks a potato masher, thatmade me laugh too.

----------


## angelle

the potatoe masher would hurt if she wacked him hard enough with it (why they have a potatoe masher in the first place i'm not sure as i've never seen then cook anything)

----------


## Katy

I also liked the chat between Jake and Justin, you could really see simularitys between them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonight's episode was ok. Im really liking the character of Claire. And Olivia seriously needs to start and calm down! Talk about going over the top!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Tonight's episode was ok. Im really liking the character of Claire. And Olivia seriously needs to start and calm down! Talk about going over the top!


olivia and jessica were right out of order over cameron!  :Angry:  yeh clares a good character, it was funny when her and max were pretending to dance lol!  :Big Grin:  i cant believe nicole said nancy was mean, shes just as horrible!

----------


## Lennie

Nic and Nancy are bad as each other

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im getting sick of the Nicole & Nancy scenes. The pair of them are really starting to bore me   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Alice254

Haven't seen the E4 epsiode yet...but it sounds good - Justin and Jake getting on...Becca's going to have a lot to think about!!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well where do i start...

Max and clairle were funny when they faked to dance- they should just tell OB- clairle was doing it before max stoped her- now they really do have to do this dance thing now.

Nicole and nancy are getting on my nerve- just face it Justin don't want none of you- he just have that effected on girls- Nicole he used you as he needed a mate on the run and nancy he kissed you so that he could see you sister- who he still fancy.
and with the texting that is just childish- i do hope that justin just happen to be where nicole said lunch was just to wind her up- than they should be the end.

Olivia seriously needs to start and calm down! Talk about going over the top!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Carmon has some promblems he sorting it out! olivia and jessica were right out of order over cameron!  :Angry:

----------


## Angeltigger

> the potatoe masher would hurt if she wacked him hard enough with it (why they have a potatoe masher in the first place i'm not sure as i've never seen then cook anything)


just in case they do want to have mash potatoes

----------


## di marco

> just in case they do want to have mash potatoes


well cameron cooks a lot so he might use it

----------


## Angeltigger

*Yeah as the do cook when we are not there*

----------


## Katy

loved the cat figt between Nancy and Nicole. Liked the switchig names in phone book ioda as well, thats agood one.

----------


## Angeltigger

> loved the cat figt between Nancy and Nicole. Liked the switchig names in phone book ioda as well, thats agood one.


it also show how childish nicole is

----------


## Katy

yeh a complete childish prank, funny though. Thought te Max and Ob bits were comical to. Maxacise and al that.

----------


## di marco

i cant believe nicole today!  :Angry:

----------


## Debs

grrr nicole, words cant express how annoying i find her!

maxercise was very funny

----------


## di marco

yeh max trying to dance lol was hilarious! and then his trousers split!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

lol well they were a bit tight!!

----------


## di marco

could someone please summarise what happened in the first 10mins as i missed it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> could someone please summarise what happened in the first 10mins as i missed it


Max ripped down all the 'Maxercise' posters so no-one would see it advertised and therefore not turn up and then he told O.B that it must have been kids who did it. He then said he couldn't do the exercise class because he'd forgotten to get a tracksuit but O.B said it was ok because he'd got one for him. You could tell max wasn't happy!   :Big Grin:  Olivia & Jessica were talking to Jez about Cameron and they called him a physco. Jez snapped and stuck up for him. And then they started rooting through them notepads where he'd written all that stuff over & over again. Then he walked in with Steph and nearly caught them. He then went into his room, realised they'd been in and started shouting at them to stay out and yelled at everyone to leave him alone. He told everyone it was his problem and it had nothing to do with anyone else. Sophie & Liz started talking about Mel's drinking problem but she was stood on the stairs listening and ended up snapping at the pair of them for talking about her. Liz was also speaking to Sophie about the house and her money troubles. Nicole, Hannah, & Sarah decided that they would arrange to meet up with Nancy at dinnertime, and Nicole said that if she refuses it means she's more bothered about going to meet up with 'Justin' instead, than making up with her. So Hannah & Sarah then went to ask Nancy if she'd meet them to sort things out with Nicole but she made up an excuse and said that she had to go to the dentist. This proved to Nicole that she was more bothered about Justin than her. At dinnertime they then went to spy on Nancy as she stood in the Jubilee Gardens waiting for 'Justin' and they hid behind the wall to see how long she'd wait for and to see how desperate she was   :Stick Out Tongue:  

And I think that's about it really di marco   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Max ripped down all the 'Maxercise' posters so no-one would see it advertised and therefore not turn up and then he told O.B that it must have been kids who did it. He then said he couldn't do the exercise class because he'd forgotten to get a tracksuit but O.B said it was ok because he'd got one for him. You could tell max wasn't happy!   Olivia & Jessica were talking to Jez about Cameron and they called him a physco. Jez snapped and stuck up for him. And then they started rooting through them notepads where he'd written all that stuff over & over again. Then he walked in with Steph and nearly caught them. He then went into his room, realised they'd been in and started shouting at them to stay out and yelled at everyone to leave him alone. He told everyone it was his problem and it had nothing to do with anyone else. Sophie & Liz started talking about Mel's drinking problem but she was stood on the stairs listening and ended up snapping at the pair of them for talking about her. Liz was also speaking to Sophie about the house and her money troubles. Nicole, Hannah, & Sarah decided that they would arrange to meet up with Nancy at dinnertime, and Nicole said that if she refuses it means she's more bothered about going to meet up with 'Justin' instead, than making up with her. So Hannah & Sarah then went to ask Nancy if she'd meet them to sort things out with Nicole but she made up an excuse and said that she had to go to the dentist. This proved to Nicole that she was more bothered about Justin than her. At dinnertime they then went to spy on Nancy as she stood in the Jubilee Gardens waiting for 'Justin' and they hid behind the wall to see how long she'd wait for and to see how desperate she was   
> 
> And I think that's about it really di marco


thanks chris!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> thanks chris!


No probs! I thought it was really good tonight! Max and the exercise class had me in stitches   :Rotfl:  Olivia & Jessica were completely out of order saying they wanted Cameron out of the flat!   :Angry:  He's lived there ages and they've been there like 5 minutes practically!   :Angry:  Oh and Nicole & Nancy have made up... horray!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

> No probs! I thought it was really good tonight! Max and the exercise class had me in stitches  Olivia & Jessica were completely out of order saying they wanted Cameron out of the flat!  He's lived there ages and they've been there like 5 minutes practically!  Oh and Nicole & Nancy have made up... horray!


 
yeah they made up but nancy should have made nicole suffer loads!!

----------


## di marco

> Olivia & Jessica were completely out of order saying they wanted Cameron out of the flat!   He's lived there ages and they've been there like 5 minutes practically!


yeh i know theyre way out of order! they annoy me so much!  :Angry:  why should he go, he hasnt done anything to hurt them

----------


## di marco

haha, how funny were the scenes at the church of max and ob fighting!  :Big Grin:  they were feebly slapping each other! and then tom comes along and shouts fight fight fight lol hes so sweet!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

and when they were outside tom shake his head at them

can anyone tell me what happened to first 10 mins after the break all i saw was jake nose had blood coming out of it

----------


## di marco

> and when they were outside tom shake his head at them


yeh that was cute bless him




> can anyone tell me what happened to first 10 mins after the break all i saw was jake nose had blood coming out of it


the lady from the alcohol group left mel and she went to go up to the man at the bar but stopped and turned away, the man asked her if she wanted a drink and went out to touch her, mel started shouting and hitting him just as justin walked in, justin hit the man, jake tried to stop it and ended up being punched in the face

----------


## Chris_2k11

That woman that Mel met... was she Australian? Cos she certainly sounded it...   :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

> That woman that Mel met... was she Australian? Cos she certainly sounded it...


dunno, i didnt really notice?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> dunno, i didnt really notice?


Yeah I think she was. She spoke really weird aswell lol

----------


## Katy

mels alcohol friend really looked familier. 

The christening wa funny especially Max and OB fighting, TOm was so cute. Loved Justin lookig out for his sister.

----------


## Lennie

I loved J in this episode - being all protective, also liked that Jake got punched lol

----------


## di marco

> mels alcohol friend really looked familier.


yeh she did a bit

----------


## Angeltigger

*I really enjoy Hollyoaks on Friday even though I missed half of it. But what I did see I really enjoy- max and ob having a fight in the church was funny- and little Tom saying fight than at the end shaking his head at max and ob. I am glad that mandy and tony sorted out what they needed to sort out, so does that mean that the baby name is grace.*

----------


## Chris_2k11

I really am not a fan of the name Grace   :Sad:   :Embarrassment:  lol

----------


## Angeltigger

> I really am not a fan of the name Grace   lol


*Is that what the baby call now*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Is that what the baby call now*


Yeah, Grace Antonia Helen Hutchinson I think   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Yeah, Grace Antonia Helen Hutchinson I think


kool- thanks for telling me!

----------


## Katy

great episode tonight. 

Mel and OB was really cute when they were talking in the club i really want to slap Liz she is giving Sally Webster a run for her money in how to be soaps worst mother. 
How gutted must Jessica be Mrk turning up like that. hahaha. 
Tony playing the usually tony back to being an idiot. Overall a very good episode.

----------


## di marco

yeh i thought the epi was ok, tony was well annoying lol! the mel and ob scenes were good, dont really like mark though

----------


## Chris_2k11

Why does Hollyoaks always feel the need to put creepy music on whenever there is a bit of a dramatic scene?!  :Confused:  Did anyone else notice this tonight when Liz was dragging Mel out of the club?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> Why does Hollyoaks always feel the need to put creepy music on whenever there is a bit of a dramatic scene?!  Did anyone else notice this tonight when Liz was dragging Mel out of the club?


erm no i dont think i did

----------


## Chris_2k11

> erm no i dont think i did


They always do it, faintly in the background.

----------


## di marco

> They always do it, faintly in the background.


shows how much i pay attention!

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol!

----------


## di marco

i forgot to mention this before (but the drunk cameraman thread in ee reminded me), did anyone else start to feel slightly dizzy when the camera kept moving around in one of ob and mels scenes?

----------


## Angeltigger

*never notice the carmea work- OB telling Tony to go away as he don't have his maginize- Don't like mark but need to give him time- Ob and mel scenes were good! liz is out of order- if mel want to drink in the middle of the day than like her- it her life. Max trying so hard to find the mag- i don't think it even in that house. Tony was so rude saying that Claire can do so much better than max*

----------


## Katy

yeh i noticed that di marco it was well weird. Quite effective but made me dizzy. I loved the scene where ob was listening to Travis why does it always rain on me.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg, how unbelieveably pathetic was Liz's acting tonight when she was arguing with Richard on the phone!  :EEK!:   :Ninja:

----------


## di marco

> yeh i noticed that di marco it was well weird. Quite effective but made me dizzy.


yeh it was effective but it was starting to make me feel sick lol!

----------


## di marco

> Omg, how unbelieveably pathetic was Liz's acting tonight when she was arguing with Richard on the phone!


lizs acting is always pathetic lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lizs acting is always pathetic lol!


lol! She's not that bad, but she was dreadful in that scene!  :Ninja:

----------


## di marco

> lol! She's not that bad, but she was dreadful in that scene!


she is that bad, shes got to be one of the worst on there!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she is that bad, shes got to be one of the worst on there!


Nope, you are forgetting wooden Becca & Jake  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Nope, you are forgetting wooden Becca & Jake


no see i think liz is far worse than them!

----------


## Angeltigger

Well it looks like i never missed much

----------


## Chris_2k11

Becca's face looked plastered in make-up tonight   :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeltigger

I really enjoy today- just one question- Does Gilly actually go to college now

----------


## di marco

> Becca's face looked plastered in make-up tonight


thats what i thought, she was wearing too much blusher, having a big red circle on your face isnt a good look!

----------


## di marco

> I really enjoy today- just one question- Does Gilly actually go to college now


no i dont think he is, hes just pretending

----------


## Angeltigger

so he still pretending- i was just wonder as i miss parts out. so was just wondering and he told jessie that he was doing the same subjects as her

----------


## di marco

> so he still pretending- i was just wonder as i miss parts out. so was just wondering and he told jessie that he was doing the same subjects as her


well hes only going to one unit out of the whole lot cos shes doing it so hes not really joining the college

----------


## Angeltigger

so is he just doing one course than

I don't understand

----------


## di marco

> so is he just doing one course than
> 
> I don't understand


he said he was taking philosophy (sp?) but that his chosen module this term was ethics and jessica said that was her chosen module too, so i think hes just going to the ethics lectures cos jessica will be there but not to any of the philosophy ones

----------


## Angeltigger

but he can not go to any if he has not joined the college

----------


## di marco

> but he can not go to any if he has not joined the college


thats what i thought but i just assumed that hes going to try anyway

----------


## Katy

i thought it was a really good epoisode tonight. Loved the City quuotes of gilly. elt really sorry for Russ and Dannii. Becca was a bit pointless tonight. Craig and Darlene were good as well. I quite like Justin as a working boy its better than seeing him at school.

----------


## di marco

> i thought it was a really good epoisode tonight. Loved the City quuotes of gilly. elt really sorry for Russ and Dannii. Becca was a bit pointless tonight. Craig and Darlene were good as well. I quite like Justin as a working boy its better than seeing him at school.


the epi was ok i suppose, a bit boring in places. the gilly/jessica scenes are so boring and pointless, they need to really move on from this storyline, it wasnt even good to start with and now its got even worse!

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean aboyt Gilly and Jessica. It was so funny when Mark was dancing what a plonker. I think a new juicy storyline is needed. Im fed up with Liz being a pain. Why couldnt it be her leaving,

----------


## di marco

> i know what you mean aboyt Gilly and Jessica. It was so funny when Mark was dancing what a plonker. I think a new juicy storyline is needed. Im fed up with Liz being a pain. Why couldnt it be her leaving,


mark dancing was so weird, it was like what the hell he doing?! liz is pathetic, shes a right idiot, what was with her stupid wave today when she left the flat after talking to jake!

----------


## Katy

i noticed that. At least we didnt have the usual conversation with Mel about her drinking. I want to see Claire max and OB back on or screens tomorrow. I dont even get the music that as meant to be playing whem Mark was dancing.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> liz is pathetic, shes a right idiot, what was with her stupid wave today when she left the flat after talking to jake!


lmao   :Rotfl:  Have you noticed how quiet she talks when she's asking someone a favour or nervous/sad about something? I mean, what's all that about?!  :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I dont even get the music that as meant to be playing whem Mark was dancing.


lol, it was 'Murder on the Dancefloor' by Sophie Ellis-Bextor.

----------


## Katy

i have noticed a little bit actually. She goes all shy like Jake could i have a word please. I not really noticed before but thinking about it she goes really shy when she wants something. No wonder Richard had an affair.

----------


## di marco

> I dont even get the music that as meant to be playing whem Mark was dancing.


yeh i know, did it even link into anything at all, it just sounded like a random song to me!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i have noticed a little bit actually. She goes all shy like Jake could i have a word please. I not really noticed before but thinking about it she goes really shy when she wants something. No wonder Richard had an affair.


I know, she starts putting a stupid little puppy dog face on   :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   lmao

----------


## di marco

> lmao   Have you noticed how quiet she talks when she's asking someone a favour or nervous/sad about something? I mean, what's all that about?!


yeh ive noticed that sometimes, shes so depressing to watch her!

----------


## Katy

of course it was murder on the dancefloor. How stupid am i. I think i was to busy thinking what on earth is he doing than paying any attention to the music. Depessing is exactly te right word to describe liz. Ill never be able to listen to that song in the same way again.

----------


## di marco

> of course it was murder on the dancefloor. How stupid am i. I think i was to busy thinking what on earth is he doing than paying any attention to the music.


i knew the song was murder on the dancefloor, i just didnt really see a connection with it to the story?

----------


## Katy

if i was there iwould want to murder him on the dance floor. maybe thats the connection.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i knew the song was murder on the dancefloor, i just didnt really see a connection with it to the story?


I know, it sort of just came on really loud out of nowhere  :Confused:  I was like 'what the hell's going on here?!'  :Searchme:  lol!

----------


## di marco

> I know, it sort of just came on really loud out of nowhere  I was like 'what the hell's going on here?!'  lol!


yeh i know and mark was like i like this song and started dancing weirdly, i mean what was the point in it, it wasnt even like it was funny!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh i know and mark was like i like this song and started dancing weirdly, i mean what was the point in it, it wasnt even like it was funny!


None of the students are ever funny!   :Lweek:  lol

----------


## di marco

> None of the students are ever funny!   lol


i know, and its not that i dont like the fact that theyre not funny, the thing i dont like is they are trying to make them funny but are failing miserably!

----------


## Angeltigger

*I did enjoy hollyoaks donât get me wrong it just that nearly none of it make sense*



*Danni can so not acted. Or maybe it just me* 



*There is no way no-know if people are meant to be in lessons- like Gilly donât even go to college*



*Is HCC a college or a uni? As people in the show make it sound like a college than others make is sound like a uni as you donât have lectures and simuters (sp) is college?* 



*Justin and Becca were talking about what they got upto on Christmas day with his mum just up the stairs- what was that all about- how do they know she could have been listening? *

----------


## Chris_2k11

What was with all the stupid camera shots and weird music when Russ was running around tonight?!!  :Thumbsdown:   Totally pathetic!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> *There is no way no-know if people are meant to be in lessons- like Gilly donât even go to college*


didnt really understand what you meant by that, but i assume gilly could turn up for a lecture as its only a small added on unit on top of their degree and so the lecturer isnt going to know whos meant to be there and whos not




> *Is HCC a college or a uni? As people in the show make it sound like a college than others make is sound like a uni as you donât have lectures and simuters (sp) is college?*


hcc is a college, its like a uni but cant be called a uni as im assuming it doesnt have university status, what that means is it does degree courses like a uni does but you cant just automatically call yourself a uni, i dont think im explaining it very well, but if you looked up different unis some of them would be called colleges as they dont have the right to call themselves a university




> *Justin and Becca were talking about what they got upto on Christmas day with his mum just up the stairs- what was that all about- how do they know she could have been listening? *


i thought that too that liz might have been listening but im assuming that she wasnt!

----------


## di marco

> What was with all the stupid camera shots and weird music when Russ was running around tonight?!!   Totally pathetic!


i know, that music was so annoying, i was a bit confused what was going on to start with lol when the camera was being all weird when he was being sick in the sink!

----------


## Angeltigger

> didnt really understand what you meant by that, but i assume gilly could turn up for a lecture as its only a small added on unit on top of their degree and so the lecturer isnt going to know whos meant to be there and whos not


*what i mean is at college have lists of who meant to be in lessons*






> hcc is a college, its like a uni but cant be called a uni as im assuming it doesnt have university status, what that means is it does degree courses like a uni does but you cant just automatically call yourself a uni, i dont think im explaining it very well, but if you looked up different unis some of them would be called colleges as they dont have the right to call themselves a university


 *Well people call it college but people go it college i get so mix up with it is as jessica maked it sound like a uni as she said my next lesson is over camper- the is not over anywhere it one building- hollyoaks need to sort it out.*






> i thought that too that liz might have been listening but im assuming that she wasnt!


 *She would though she the kind of women*

----------


## Angeltigger

*I was nearlly sick watching hollyoaks today as i had just finished my dinner! with those camea's and russ running- i nearly turned my tv off*

----------


## Lennie

I think they were showing Russ being frantic over finding Dannii

----------


## di marco

> *what i mean is at college have lists of who meant to be in lessons*


6th form colleges might do but at a uni college i doubt they call a register at the start of every lecture! 




> *Well people call it college but people go it college i get so mix up with it is as jessica maked it sound like a uni as she said my next lesson is over camper- the is not over anywhere it one building- hollyoaks need to sort it out.*


thats what im saying some unis are called colleges, hollyoaks dont need to sort it out, one of the unis ive applied to is called a college

----------


## Lennie

HCC is a college/ as well as uni, so they all call it college coz thats what its called

----------


## Katy

i though ti was a good episode apart from Danniis exit. Shes been a erally good character and i cant believe she only got a back of car exit.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think they were showing Russ being frantic over finding Dannii


Yeah but it was far too OTT!! lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Nothing in the show make sence anymore- it has been a bad week for me with this show- the carmeas  are bad- glad danii went she could so not act

----------


## Chris_2k11

The producers think we find these camera effects entertaining. The problem is... *we don't!* Well I know I don't anyway  :Embarrassment:  They just annoy me. I'd rather be able to watch a scene without moving my eyes all over the screen thanks!  :Lweek:

----------


## Angeltigger

> The producers think we find these camera effects entertaining. The problem is... *we don't!* Well I know I don't anyway  They just annoy me. I'd rather be able to watch a scene without moving my eyes all over the screen thanks!


*Me too and i don't want to be able to feel sick when i watch the show it getting worse*

----------


## di marco

> The producers think we find these camera effects entertaining. The problem is... *we don't!* Well I know I don't anyway  They just annoy me. I'd rather be able to watch a scene without moving my eyes all over the screen thanks!


i know, what is with it with soaps and stupid camera movements atm?

----------


## HellsBabe

I was gutted to see Dannii leave as she is my fave girl character on the show. I was disappointed in her exit as it wasnt a good way to go - just in the back of her chauffered car. I think Dannii may come back but unsure. I like Russ - he is my fave male character but the camera actions were terribl in dat episode. I really hope Dannii does come back for a little while and the producers give her a better exit storyline.

----------


## di marco

how weird was sarahs dad? i dont think im going to like him! cameron was so mean to steph, what he said was so out of order, shes stuck by him and tried to help him, most people would have left ages ago!  :Angry:

----------


## di marco

jessica is so horrible to cameron its unbelievable, she needs a good slap!  :Angry:  good to see jez sticking up for him though and its good hes finally admitted hes got a problem and said hes got ocd. i thought the dinner party thing with max and ob was going to be boring but it was funny when mel got there, when she just threw the chicken foot then thought that clare had been a hooker in japan lol!  :Big Grin:  what i dont understand is why jakes being so nice to justin all of a sudden? obviously to make the justin/becca storyline better now he doesnt hate him. and sarahs family are sooooooo boring, no one cares about her dads job!

----------


## Bree

god i hate the way jessica is towards camron i loved the dinner party tonight mel made me laugh  :Big Grin:  and im really loving the jake/becca/justin storyline i do feel a bit sorry for jake even tho i love becca and justin togther  :Wub:

----------


## Lennie

Did you see how proud Jake was mentioning his win at the Tatton show - and J said you mentioned it before, and how bored J looked.

I really felt for J today, as he must of felt a flinch inside when Jake was all over Becca  :Sad:

----------


## Bree

i nkow i really did feel for justin today but i do feel sorry for jake hes gotta find someone who really loves him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Did you see how proud Jake was mentioning his win at the Tatton show - and J said you mentioned it before, and how bored J looked.
> 
> I really felt for J today, as he must of felt a flinch inside when Jake was all over Becca


*That why he called jake back over- as you could see that he was not a happy bunny.*
*---*

*Mel was so out of order- throwing chicken around- if she did not want to go than she never had to- she could have not got drunk.*
*Jessica was out of order- she was saying she was sleeping with oliva(sp) but they leave in the same part of the hall.*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> it was funny when mel got there, when she just threw the chicken foot then thought that clare had been a hooker in japan lol!


lol! That was so funny!  :Big Grin:  I loved the way she went to Max, 'Did you know about this!!?'  :EEK!:   :Lol: Im lovin' Mel's character at the moment, she's definitely one of my faves in the show right now!  :Thumbsup:  




> and sarahs family are sooooooo boring, no one cares about her dads job!


Oh I know, absolute yawnfest as I expected!  :Thumbsdown:  hmm... well I suppose we better give them a chance first, but I certainly can't see them becoming any of my favourite characters!  :Nono:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bree

i now cant wait for tonights eppie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

no family will be better than the burtons

----------


## di marco

i missed todays epi  :Sad:  and i so wanted to see it as well

----------


## Bree

tonigth eppie was good but not as good as yesterdays god mel was so nasty to ob at the end and poor camron

----------


## leanne27

i missed yesterdays what did mel do? did she just get drunk again?

----------


## di marco

> i missed yesterdays what did mel do? did she just get drunk again?


yeh she was drunk when she turned up to the party, and she threw some of the food across the room, then she accused clare of being a hooker, drunk some more and threw up in the bin!

----------


## Angeltigger

I am reall glad that ob kicked Mel out- it will help her.

I felt sorry for Carmeron- i nearlly cryed when he did and mark was so brave standing up to him.

Sarah family were boring- her sister has the most bad voice and it all squaking..

like Becca telling mandy- Never saw Justin  :Sad:

----------


## Angeltigger

*Where do sarah and family actually live? as i was reading the hollyoaks website and people were saying it was Zara old house? so is it?*

----------


## Lennie

The candle blowing out at the end was good - coz it added to the effect to the scene and also Jake/Becca marriage, to mean that there marriage is in smokes and no fire is there anymore

Do you get what i mean???

----------


## Angeltigger

> The candle blowing out at the end was good - coz it added to the effect to the scene and also Jake/Becca marriage, to mean that there marriage is in smokes and no fire is there anymore
> 
> Do you get what i mean???


Yes i get what you mean.. i wish becca would jsut tell jake she don't want a baby

----------


## leanne27

thanks for the info Di marco  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

My God, Mandy's hair looked awful tonight. And Fletch reminds me of a little rat.  :Ponder:

----------


## Angeltigger

Well she has just had a baby- i missed it- oh i am sad now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Well she has just had a baby- i missed it- oh i am sad now


She had the baby almost four months ago! And what's that got to do with her hair anyway?  :Confused:  lol

----------


## di marco

> My God, Mandy's hair looked awful tonight. And Fletch reminds me of a little rat.


i said that too, it really didnt suit her! hmmm never noticed about the fletch looking like a rat thing, will need to look out for that! josh is really weird looking though, like anyone would actually ever vote for him to be on a fit list lol! i can tell this is going to be another stupid storyline from them! i think the whole mandy/clare/louise thing today was quite good although what was with clare falling off the chair like that?! theyre obviously starting to build up their friendship

----------


## Angeltigger

> She had the baby almost four months ago! And what's that got to do with her hair anyway?  lol


*As when you have a baby it mean you can not do many things so maybe she never had time to wash it but i would need to see the hair before i talk- yeah and Grace only been out of hosptial since december*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *As when you have a baby it mean you can not do many things so maybe she never had time to wash it but i would need to see the hair before i talk- yeah and Grace only been out of hosptial since december*


It was nothing to do with it being greasy, it was the way she had styled it!

----------


## Angeltigger

> It was nothing to do with it being greasy, it was the way she had styled it!


like i said not watched it- will zip it now

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well you might like it, she had it all wavey. See what you think of it tomorrow if she has it the same.

----------


## Angeltigger

you just told me it was bad- i'm not going to have bad hair. i might like it aswell

----------


## Bree

i liked tonights eppie it was real good im really likeing camron and jess togther  :Wub:

----------


## Angeltigger

as a couple or are they becoming friends

----------


## Chris_2k11

> you just told me it was bad- i'm not going to have bad hair. i might like it aswell


Well I thought it was bad but that's just my opinion! You may like it...

----------


## Angeltigger

> Well I thought it was bad but that's just my opinion! You may like it...


yeah as we are two different people..

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nice to see Louise back by the way  :Smile:  I've really grown to like her character now. Who would have thought it ey!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

i look forward to seeing Louise- i hope i will like her.

----------


## x Amby x

haha watching Mandy at the gym cracked me up! and when Clare and Louise were lifting the weights up to make Mandy feel like she was doing it lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha loved it when Mandy walked into the plant!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

im really liking the friendship between clare mandy and louise! a fab girly friendship hoorah! i also love the way that mandy doesnt feel as good as the other girls that is so true after having a baby i felt really unconfident about how i looked!

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Cheer:  "I don't want you to go Justin, I want you to stay"  :Cheer:

----------


## Angeltigger

*fleth hair looks like a GIRL- i was think who that and fleth turned round and i went ahhh-*

*did Mandy have the same hair as yestersday chris?*

*Nancy and nicole being childish as usaully.*

*becca saying i don't want you to move..*
*i am slowly likeing Louis- but is the gym not for college students or did richard go and maked it for the public*

----------


## di marco

todays epi was good, liked the justin and becca stuff, but why are nicole and nancy being so childish and immature all the time, its really getting on my nerves now!  :Angry:  i liked the scenes between mandy, clare and louise too. why are josh and fletch so annoying, take note hollyoaks, no one finds them funny! was a bit disappointed when justin took his top off, hes become a bit unfit of late lol! overall a good epi but it was ruined by josh and fletch!

----------


## di marco

> *did Mandy have the same hair as yestersday chris?*


yeh she did




> *i am slowly likeing Louis- but is the gym not for college students or did richard go and maked it for the public*


no other people could always use the gym but it was free for the students, but then richard came and made students pay for it as well

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i liked the storyline with josh and fletch. whilst watching it they reminded me of a young lee hunter and bombhead

----------


## Katy

i said that as well. Josh and Fletch were like a young Max and OB or Lee and Bombhead. I thought Mandy was so funny in the gym it was very familier to what i was like when i want to the gym with my friends.

----------


## di marco

frankie was so funny today lol haha!  :Big Grin:  mandys hair is still not looking as nice as it usually does and what was with the clothes she was wearing today? why are sarah and her family so boring? and what was the point in the rhys/gilly storyline, i didnt want to see him naked thank you very much!

----------


## Angeltigger

it was all bad- i fall alsleep-mandy hair was bad.  gilly and ryns story was not good- sarah family was boring- like where are eggs normally keep so thick sometimes

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mandy's hair is a complete state! She needs to get it sorted... sooner rather than later please!  :Sick:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

no it wasnt i very pretty sight wasit

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah it was nice when she was in the gym- it just went wrong yesterday

----------


## di marco

it was horrid yesterday, it was horrid in the gym, it was horrid the day before that, her hair doesnt look nice curly like that!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well she has just had a baby and unlike any other soaps they are showing that appearance is difficult to maintain afterwards its a good message

----------


## di marco

> well she has just had a baby and unlike any other soaps they are showing that appearance is difficult to maintain afterwards its a good message


but i dont think they are though, i mean she must have styled her hair in that way so she has time to make the effort, it just doesnt look nice on her

----------


## di marco

todays epi was quite boring! sarah and her family = boring, gilly and rhys = boring, liz moaning about moving = boring, i suppose the craig and darlene, and sam and russ scenes were ok but nothing that interesting

----------


## Angeltigger

> but i dont think they are though, i mean she must have styled her hair in that way so she has time to make the effort, it just doesnt look nice on her


what shaza means is just might not have enought time to do her hair as she has a baby- as she don't let tony pick up the child.

----------


## Katy

Aww Gilly was so cute with Jessica in tonights episode and i am loving the Sam and Sophie relationship. What was with Darlene she is such a moody girl id have kicked her out if i was craig.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Darlene needs a good smack right in the jaw  :Moonie:

----------


## di marco

> what shaza means is just might not have enought time to do her hair as she has a baby- as she don't let tony pick up the child.


yeh i know thats what she meant, but what i was saying was that her hair doesnt look like she hasnt had time, it looks like she styled it that way and that would take a long time so imo it has nothing to do with her having a baby

----------


## di marco

i didnt get to see todays epi  :Sad:  i was performing in a dance show instead

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i didnt get to see todays epi  i was performing in a dance show instead


  :Nono:  Oh here we go again!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i was meaning she has just had grace the only feelings she will be feeling are tired and worn out doing her hair is gonna be the last thing on her mind

----------


## di marco

> Oh here we go again!


youre just jealous cos i have a life and you dont!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> yeah i was meaning she has just had grace the only feelings she will be feeling are tired and worn out doing her hair is gonna be the last thing on her mind


yeh i know what you meant, but i dont agree thats what it looks like, to me her hair looks like she has spent a lot of time on it trying to curl it, it doesnt look like she hasnt bothered with it at all

----------


## Em

> Aww Gilly was so cute with Jessica in tonights episode and i am loving the Sam and Sophie relationship. What was with Darlene she is such a moody girl id have kicked her out if i was craig.


Is darlene going to leave? I couldnt believe the way she was in the episode! she has really changed into a bad person.  :Angry:  

Was she always as bad as this?

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh i know what you meant, but i dont agree thats what it looks like, to me her hair looks like she has spent a lot of time on it trying to curl it, it doesnt look like she hasnt bothered with it at all


if she spent hours on it it would be better.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Is darlene going to leave? I couldnt believe the way she was in the episode! she has really changed into a bad person.  
> 
> Was she always as bad as this?


Darlene always been moaning person- she used to be great but now i just don't like her

----------


## Angeltigger

I like the sam and sophie scenes, gilly and jessica were a bit pointless, he should have just told her but near the end they were so good together. Tony scene was good. Russ and sam scene was okay.

----------


## di marco

> if she spent hours on it it would be better.


not necessarily, loads of people style their hair like that, i dont really like it, and it really didnt suit mandy

----------


## Chris_2k11

> youre just jealous cos i have a life and you dont!


  :EEK!:  How rude of you!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

whats with the big discussion on Mandys hair. It was just different thats all. 

If anyone needs a haircut then its Russ.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ha Haa! Gotcha'!!   :Cool:  Nice one Mandy!  :Cool:

----------


## di marco

> Ha Haa! Gotcha'!!   Nice one Mandy!


so she did catch becca and justin today, cos i thought thats what it was but it wasnt very clear! cant wait to see how it turns out now with her knowing. i thought jake was quite sweet today going on about babies and stuff. darlene is awful, i really cant believe even she would do what she did to darren at the end, and her accusing jack was just mean. the sam and russ scenes at the police station were good, but i thought the sophie and carrie scenes were pretty pointless

----------


## di marco

> whats with the big discussion on Mandys hair. It was just different thats all. 
> 
> If anyone needs a haircut then its Russ.


yeh russ does need a haircut i agree. and mandys hair was even worse today!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good to see Darren put that little tart Darlene in her place tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Good to see Darren put that little tart Darlene in her place tonight.


yeh i dont normally like darren when he acts like that, hes so cocky and full of himself, but today darlene totally deserved it!

----------


## Angeltigger

i really enjoy it Hollyoaks wish becca would make up her mind- i like mandy hair today.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good episode tonight. Can't believe it's been a year already for Mandy & Tony. I loved their little Italian wedding  :Stick Out Tongue:  Andy's back! But what I wanna know is where he's been staying the past two months!?   :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah im looking forward to the late night episodes next week

----------


## di marco

> Can't believe it's been a year already for Mandy & Tony. I loved their little Italian wedding  Andy's back! But what I wanna know is where he's been staying the past two months!?


yeh thats what my sis said as well about mandy and tony, but i suppose it has been a while. i wonder where andys been staying as well cos it hasnt been at his flat. it was a good epi today, i liked the sam and sophie scenes, but i dont think sophies crying was very realistically acted! the mandy/tony/becca/jakes scenes were good, i liked the way mandy spoke to becca about justin, i think becca was being a bit too harsh on mandy. mandys hair looked ok down today, but im not sure what she did to it when it was done up?! that amy girls voice is so annoying, im surprised that boy didnt walk away from her sooner the way she was going on!

----------


## leanne27

has anyone noticed how convincing Andy's character is? no one would suspect a thing wrong about him, he almost convinced me he was genuine guy but then i remebered all he's done, i dont blame nicole for falling for his "innocent motives" of just wanting to be friends with her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know what you mean about andy but nicole is so naive its unbelieveable she would talk to any guy if they paid attention to her

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh thats what my sis said as well about mandy and tony, but i suppose it has been a while. i wonder where andys been staying as well cos it hasnt been at his flat. it was a good epi today, i liked the sam and sophie scenes, but i dont think sophies crying was very realistically acted! the mandy/tony/becca/jakes scenes were good, i liked the way mandy spoke to becca about justin, i think becca was being a bit too harsh on mandy. mandys hair looked ok down today, but im not sure what she did to it when it was done up?! that amy girls voice is so annoying, im surprised that boy didnt walk away from her sooner the way she was going on!


no-one can cry right

anyway moving on- andy can have stayed anywhere- sarah sister gets on my nerves so much- if i was that boy i would have moved away sooner..Liked the Mandy and Tony scenes the painter was abit odd. the eyes (maybe it just me) 

Sam and sophie were good.

Andy is back? well it will all be happening next week.

----------


## di marco

> no-one can cry right


what do you mean? ive seen people cry realistically when acting

----------


## Angeltigger

Well most people on hollyoaks don't cry realistically

----------


## di marco

> Well most people on hollyoaks don't cry realistically


no most dont, but there are a few that do

----------


## Angeltigger

> no most dont, but there are a few that do


yes that is correct. :Smile:   :Big Grin:  some can and some can not

----------


## Katy

i loved the painting i was laughing my head of, typical Tony. I was well confused because i though that Amy was Sarahs older sister, buts shes not. Good to see Andys evil grin.

----------


## di marco

something i forgot to say yesterday, but i really liked seeing tony and mandy together, now before anyone says anything, i know we see them together a lot, but what i mean is when they first started going out i didnt think they suited each other and gradually i dont mind them now but its not anything really worth noticing (if im making sense so far!) anyway yesterday they were so sweet together when tony showed that painting and afterwards when they were hugging and becca was looking at them
(hmmm im not sure if anyones going to understand that but oh well!)

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah i understand tony and mandy do look good together

----------


## Chris_2k11

Although im not really a fan of them being together and would rather she was with someone else, i've got admit - they do work brilliantly together.

----------


## di marco

> Although im not really a fan of them being together and would rather she was with someone else, i've got admit - they do work brilliantly together.


yeh thats what im saying, i never really wanted them to be together but yesterday they looked quite sweet and i didnt mind them being together. i agree that they work well together though

----------


## Angeltigger

> i loved the painting i was laughing my head of, typical Tony. I was well confused because i though that Amy was Sarahs older sister, buts shes not. Good to see Andys evil grin.


what so sarah is older- well she does act older and she does look older but i thought sarah sister was at college. but than she must be as she was bored when sarah had to swim loads

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ewwww! How disgusting did Michaela's love bite look tonight!  :Sick:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

looked like she had been attacked by a couple of snakes

----------


## Angeltigger

never saw it- i knew it was bad and nicole is so thick

----------


## Chris_2k11

"I want you! I don't want you! I want you! I don't want you!"


*27 years later...*  


"I want you! I don't want you! I want you! I don't want you!"

Time to make up your mind I think Miss plankofwood    :Lweek:

----------


## di marco

i thought tonights epi was really good. im so glad cameron is trying to get over his fear of everything and is starting to live with his ocd, it was good that in the end he decided to stay at il gnosh. it was so funny with frankie and craig when craig didnt even know it was valentines day and him and frankie were both talking about different things! darlene is really ungrateful, ok he forgot but he tried to make it up to her, and her stupid lie that she had got him a present, yeh right she couldnt care less about him! the becca and justin scenes were ok but they really need to move the story on, the same sort of scene has happened in different places for months now and although i liked the story, im seriously starting to get tired of the same thing over and over again. this fit list story is stupid though and those scenes today were the worst part of the epi, i find all 4 of them annoying, but josh and amy are awful!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did anyone see last nights late night episode i thought it was good nicole doesnt have a clue and tony's car has been stolen not to mention mel spotting andy

----------


## Katy

how much of a cow is Darlerne. Go steph for putting her straight. Craig is so Gullable. gilly was so funny running round the college naked, when that girl showed him the picture on her phone. josh and Fletch really annoyed me they are so bad. T=I just dont like there characters.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good episode!  :Big Grin:  Guess who spoilt it though!  :Lweek:

----------


## Katy

your not thinking of Wooden becca by any chance are you?

----------


## di marco

> Good episode!  Guess who spoilt it though!


im guessing you mean becca?! however i think that josh and fletch spoil every epi theyre in, theyre so annoying, i think theyre trying to make them the new lee and bombhead but they are no where near as good!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> im guessing you mean becca?! however i think that josh and fletch spoil every epi theyre in, theyre so annoying, i think theyre trying to make them the new lee and bombhead but they are no where near as good!


I meant Josh & Fletch! lol! Although Becca didn't help!

----------


## di marco

> I meant Josh & Fletch! lol! Although Becca didn't help!


did you really? cos youre always moaning about becca! josh and fletch though are 2 of the worst characters on there! fletch isnt as bad, but josh is awful!

----------


## Lennie

Agree about Josh - i still cant believe that they think they are fit lol

----------


## Katy

hollyoaks are trying too hard in trying to make Josh and Fletch the next Lee and Bombhead or max and OB. Its never going to work. the patheticc storys dont help matters.

----------


## di marco

> Agree about Josh - i still cant believe that they think they are fit lol


silly deluded little fools!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> hollyoaks are trying too hard in trying to make Josh and Fletch the next Lee and Bombhead or max and OB. Its never going to work. the patheticc storys dont help matters.


i really think they are trying to make them lee and bombhead, fletch reminds me of bombhead a bit

----------


## Katy

yeh but Bombhead was Fit. Fletch isnt. His hair looks stupid as well. I thought tonight him and Craig definatley need a visit to the hairdressers.

----------


## di marco

> yeh but Bombhead was Fit. Flaetch isnt. His hair looks stupid as well. I thought tonight him and Craig definatley need a visit to the hairdressers.


i thought i was the only one who thought bombhead was fit! although if i had to choose between josh and fletch id choose fletch, hes far better than josh even though neither of them are fit! the guys in hollyoaks really need to get their hair cut, i mean craig, fletch, russ, anyone else?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> silly deluded little fools!


  :Rotfl:  haha sorry that just really made me laugh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

no bombhead was so nice looking. 

gillys hair is pretty long at the minuite. and Rhys but his isnt half as bad as the others. Russ is dreadful its got bits falling down all over his face.

----------


## di marco

> no bombhead was so nice looking. 
> 
> gillys hair is pretty long at the minuite. and Rhys but his isnt half as bad as the others. Russ is dreadful its got bits falling down all over his face.


i dont think gillys is as bad cos it sort of goes with the whole image he has if you get what i mean. if rhys hair gets any longer he will need a hair cut too!

----------


## di marco

> haha sorry that just really made me laugh


hmmm is that a good thing or not?

----------


## Katy

i htink thats a good thing.

I really like Gilly, hes so funny he reminds me a little of Kev from shameless i dont know why. He does the comedy scenes really well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hmmm is that a good thing or not?


Good thing!  :Big Grin:  Twas' funny!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> Good thing!  Twas' funny!


hehe oh good im funny yay!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

> hollyoaks are trying too hard in trying to make Josh and Fletch the next Lee and Bombhead or max and OB. Its never going to work. the patheticc storys dont help matters.


 Of course they will not be.. they can not even act

----------


## Katy

loved Tony falling off the chair last night and he was asking Max to have a look at his wounds. If Dom did open up an eating establishment i think that would be tony finished.

----------


## Em

I dont think Dom should though - it would be an awfult thing to do to your brother

----------


## Katy

business is business though. Do you think Tony will go ahead with the florest idea. I wonder what Mandy will make of there plans. i loved it when Jake fell into the bath, it was so cute.

----------


## Lennie

I cant get over Jake - he makes me cringe when he tries to be romantic, glad that Becca realises that passion is gone as she has this with J.

It was good to see what a contrast it was between Becca with Jake and Becca with J.

----------


## di marco

> loved Tony falling off the chair last night


yeh me too that was funny!  :Big Grin:  although i did guess that was going to happen

----------


## Angeltigger

I have not watch hollyoaks this week will have to watch it on Sunday?

----------


## Bryan

a new episode discsussion thread can be found here:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=46466

closing

----------

